# هل الله خالق الشر؟



## amgd beshara (22 مارس 2015)

*مِنْ فَمِ الْعَلِيِّ أَلاَ تَخْرُجُ الشُّرُورُ وَالْخَيْرُ؟ (مراثي3: 38)،*
* هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا مُصْدِرٌ عَلَيْكُمْ شَرّاً وَقَاصِدٌ عَلَيْكُمْ قَصْداً. فَارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيءِ وَأَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ». *(ار18: 11)،
 *مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ.* (اش45: 7)،
 *أَمْ يُضْرَبُ بِالْبُوقِ فِي مَدِينَةٍ وَالشَّعْبُ لاَ يَرْتَعِدُ؟ هَلْ تَحْدُثُ بَلِيَّةٌ فِي مَدِينَةٍ وَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يَصْنَعْهَا؟* (عا3: 6)،


فهل الله خالق الشر؟


بداية الكتاب المُقدس في كثير من المواضع ينفي عن الله ان يكون هو مسبب او مصدر الشر؛ *لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍ. *(1كو14: 33)، *هُوَ الصَّخْرُ الكَامِلُ صَنِيعُهُ. إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لا جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ.* (تث32: 4)، *لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً.* (يع1: 13).


وفي نص سفر عاموس يتحدث الرب خصيصاً عن تعليم مُحدد ويُمكن معرفته من معرفة كامل النص: «*إِيَّاكُمْ فَقَطْ عَرَفْتُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ لِذَلِكَ أُعَاقِبُكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ ذُنُوبِكُمْ». 3هَلْ يَسِيرُ اثْنَانِ مَعاً إِنْ لَمْ يَتَوَاعَدَا؟ 4هَلْ يُزَمْجِرُ الأَسَدُ فِي الْوَعْرِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فَرِيسَةٌ؟ هَلْ يُعْطِي شِبْلُ الأَسَدِ زَئِيرَهُ مِنْ خِدْرِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَخْطُفْ؟ 5هَلْ يَسْقُطُ عُصْفُورٌ فِي فَخِّ الأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ شَرَكٌ؟ هَلْ يُرْفَعُ فَخٌّ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَهُوَ لَمْ يُمْسِكْ شَيْئاً؟ *(عا3: 2- 5). 

الله هُنا يُحدث شعب إسرائيل عن عقوبتهم إن تركوه وذهبوا وراء ألهة أُخري، والله لا يُرسل لهم هذه العقوبة بيده بل هم بتركهم إياه فيسقطون من نعمته التي كانت تحفظهم ويتحملون نتيجة أو توابع الشر الذي تبعوا طرقه، ولذلك يقول: (*هَلْ يَسِيرُ اثْنَانِ مَعاً إِنْ لَمْ يَتَوَاعَدَا؟*) بمعني: هل أسير معكم وانتم لا تريدون أن تسيروا معي! ويري *القديس باسليوس* أن الله يترك أيدي الخطاة فيسقطون من نعمته إلي نتائج شرهم، وذلك لكي يوقف الظلم قبل أن ينتشر ويمتد إمتداداً فائقاً مثل تيار النهرالذي يوقفونه بسد او بجدار متين قوي.[1]

لكن ماذا عن ان الرب هو خالق الشر؟


الله قد خلق البشرية ولهم إرادة حرة (free choice)، والإرادة الحرة قد أوجدت الشر في العالم.
 إذاً، فالله أوجد إمكانية حدوث الشر بخلقه كائنات لها حُرية الإرادة، لكن هذه الكائنات الحرة قد أوجدت هذا الشر فعلياً. فالله خلق شئ جيد وهو قوة الإرادة الحرة، ولكن الكائنات الحرة أخرجت الشر بإرادتها الحرة، فالشر تحت سلطان الله وليس خارجاً عن قدرته أو سيطرته، وهذا هو معني النص أن الله يسمح بحدوث الشر ولا يُعززه ويُحدثه (بالرغم من أن تلك ليست رغبته ولكن سماحه بحرية الإرادة يقتضي بسماحة لحدوث الشر الناتج عنها) [2].


ويقول ق.* أغسطينوس*: كلمة يخلق هُنا تعني يأمر ويُنظم، وفي كثير من المخطوطات كُتِبَت: "انا اصنع الخير وأأمر الشر". فكلمة (أصنع) تعني أن أعطي وجود شئ لم يكن موجود علي الإطلاق، بينما (الأمر) هو ترتيب لشئ موجود بالفعل بطريقة يمكن بها أن يتحول لخير عظيم[3]. 
ورأي القديس أغسطينوس هُنا صحيح، فكلمة خلق في الكتاب المُقدس لا تعني دائماً الخلق من العدم، بل في كثير من الأحيان تُشير إلي تنظيم وتغيير شئ موجود بالفعل إلي شئ آخر. هذا ما نبهنا له القديس* باسليوس* إذ يقول: 
عندما يقول المُرنم: (*قلباً نقياً أخلق فيّ يا الله*.. مز 51: 1) لا يعني انه يطلب من الله ان يخلق له قلباً آخر لكن تعني انه يطلب من الله ان يُجدد قلبه الذي عتق من الشرور ليصير جديداً. وأيضاً بولس الرسول يقول: (*ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*.. أف 2: 15) لا يعني ان الله يخلق من العدم لكن تجديد الإثنين الموجودين بالفعل، كذلك أيضاً عندما يقول: *إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة *(2كو5: 17)[4]. 

إذاً كلمة خالق الشر هُنا تعني تنظيم الحدث الذي يُعتبر شراً وتغييره، أو بمعني آخر تعني سلطة الله في التدخل والسيطرة علي حالة الشر وتغييرها إلي خير.


وبالطبع ليس كل ما يقال عليه انه شر هو شر بطبيعته، بل هناك أشياء تبدوا لنا شر إلا انها في النهاية تؤول إلي خير، ولذلك يقول *الأب ثيؤدور*: حينما يتحدَّث الحكم الإلهي مع البشر يتكلَّم معهم حسب لغتهم ومشاعرهم البشريَّة. فالطبيب يقوم بقطع أو كيّ الذين يعانون من القروح لأجل سلامة صحّتهم، ومع هذا يراه غير القادرين على الاحتمال أنه شرّ[5]. اعتاد الكتاب المقدس أن يستخدم تعبيريْ "شرور"، "أحزان" في معان غير مناسبة، فإنها ليست شريرة في طبيعتها وإنما دُعيت كذلك لأنه يظن أنها شرور بالنسبة لمن لم تسبب لهم خيرًا[6]. ويكتب* ثيؤدوريت* أسقف قورش: الله يدعو هذا شر، ليس لأنه شر بطبيعته، لكن لأن الناس يعتبرونه هكذا. وهكذا تعودنا نقول: (هذا يوم سئ)، ليس لن اليوم نفسه تغير لطبيعة آخري، لكن بسبب طريقة سير أحداث التي حدثت في ذلك اليوم قد أصبحت مؤسفة[7].​ 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*[1]*الله ليس مسبباً للشرور، ترجمة عن اليونانية د/ جورج عوض إبراهيم، ص 27​_
*[2]* When critics ask, p, 271. 

*[3]* The Catholic and Manichaean Ways of Life 2.7.9.﻿

__*[4]*الله ليس مسبباً للشرور، مرجع سابق، ص 23، 2

_​_*[5]*Cassian: Conf. 6:6

*[6]* Ibid

*[7]*Commentary on Isaiah 14.45.7[FONT=&quot]._[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]مما يُعجبنى فى المؤمنين هو أعادة صياغة الله ..أو بمعنى أدق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أعادة صياغة ما قاله و ( ما لم يقله أيضاَ ) مع الأستعانة بأقوال*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ناس ماتت من مئات السنين ... وكأنه كُتِبَ علينا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أن نتدارس " فقه الأموات " ونتعاطى " تفاسير الراحلين " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى عدة مواضيع يتناول المؤمنون أطروحة أن الله لم يخلق الشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن الأنسان هو من أوجده وأن البشرية هى من أخرجته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر ماذا قال سفر التكوين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]. وَانْبَتَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ ..... وَشَجَرَةَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَالشَّرِّ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
من الذى أطلق لفظة ومعنى ( الشر ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى أشار الى النقيضين ؟ ( الخير والشر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الذى أطلق عليها لفظة ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَعْرِفَةِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن هى ( شجرة معرفة ) لشئ خلقه الله..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وليست لشئ أوجده الأنسان ...الأصح أن الشر شئ أكتشفه الأنسان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بصانعه ولا هو بموجده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو قال قائل ان الأنسانية هى من أخرجت الشر  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لسألتَهُ : أخرجته من أين ؟ 
هل أوجدته من العدم ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنك عندما تستخدم لفظة ( أخرجته ) فهذا يعنى أن الشر موجود من قبل آدم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تماماُ كما وُجد البترول وأخرجه الناس من باطن الأرض ولم يخلقوه بل أكتشفوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و....

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]َشَجَرَةَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَالشَّرِّ لم تُزرع للحيوانات حال كونها أعجمية لا تفقه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالإضافة الى أنها غير مُخَاطبة بتكليف ( أفعل ولا تفعل ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إذن الله هو من خلق ( الشر )[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مارس 2015)

*مش معاك يا أستاذ عبود ..
سؤالى ليك وبعدين نكمل بعد أذن الحبيب أمجد ..
هل يوجد كيان يسمى الشر ؟      
أو للتوضيح أكتر ما هو الشر ؟​*


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مارس 2015)

اولاً: بالنسبة لفقه الاموات فاحنا بنرجعلها مش علشان مُلزم لكن علشان اعرف الكنيسة الاولي فهمته إزاي، وفهمهم ده مش مُلزم.

ثانياً: سفر التكوين بيحكي قصة ادبية مش واقع تاريخي، فمتحاولش تخرج منه اي معني تاريخي.
وحتي ان اخدته بمعناه الحرفي وكتأريخ لحدث، فالله خلق المعرفة ومخلقش الشئ نفس، الله خلق شجرة بتدينا معرفة الشر، مش بتدينا الشر نفسه.

ثالثاً: معرفة الله بالشر متعنيش ان الله بالضرورة خلقه، لإن المعرفة شئ والصناعة شئ آخر..
وفي اشياء مبتحتاجش خالق، يعني الله خلق الظلمة إزاي؟! لما صنع نور بانت الظلمة اللي هي نقيض النور.

وفي  نفس الوقت الشر شئ نسبي جداً اللي بيحسبه ناس شر ناس تانيه لو اتحطوا في  نفس الموقف الشرير بيشوفوه شئ خير وكويس جداً، فمش كل حاجه انت شايفها شر  غيرك بردوا بيشوفها شر، وده معناه ان الله خلق لكل حبة ناس حاجات هما  بيعتبروها شر مش خلق كيان اسمه الشر، وده مش منطقي ولا يُمكن استخارجه من النص الكتابي حتي من الاصحاحات الاولي  في سفر التكوين.


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مارس 2015)

ده غير يا عبود ان الوحي في الكتاب المُقدس له معني مختلف تماماً عن الوحي في باقي الديانات، فالكتاب المُقدس كلام بشر اد ما هو كلام الله، ولا يُمكن النظر ليه علي انه كلام إلهي خالص بدون اي تدخل بشري.
والتدخل البشري بيتبعه بالضرورة تأثر بإسلوب كتابة وثقافة وحضارة وعلوم مُعينة.. وعشان كده لازم افهم الكاتب عايز يقول ايه مش النص كحروف بيقول ايه. وده مش تأويل للنص، ده إسلوب لفهم النص بشكل سليم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2015)

الفكرة كلها: أية تعريف الشر؟
إن عرفت الشر بشكل دقيق سيتم حل المشكلة لديك.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

*


amgd beshara قال:



اولاً: بالنسبة لفقه الاموات فاحنا بنرجعلها مش علشان مُلزم لكن علشان اعرف الكنيسة الاولي فهمته إزاي، وفهمهم ده مش مُلزم.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**  لأ ..( فقه الأموات ) دة عند المسلمين​ انت ماعندكش فقه ...انت عندك تفاسير الراحلين من القديسين​



			ثانياً: سفر التكوين بيحكي قصة ادبية مش واقع تاريخي، فمتحاولش تخرج منه اي معني تاريخي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** لآ أتحدث عن تاريخ أتحدث عن فعل ....ثم​*
* كيف تكون قصة ( أدبية ) وأنت تستقى منها أساس عقيدة الفداء  ؟​ هل تؤمن بأننا ورثنا الخطيئة من آدم​ بُناءاً على قصة أدبية ؟!!​



			وحتي ان اخدته بمعناه الحرفي وكتأريخ لحدث، فالله خلق المعرفة ومخلقش الشئ  نفس، الله خلق شجرة بتدينا معرفة الشر، مش بتدينا الشر نفسه.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 أنا لم أقل أنها تعطينا الشر​*
* أعطت المعرفة لشئ ( موجود ) أم أعطتنا معرفة لشئ ( مجهول ) ؟​*
*



			ثالثاً: معرفة الله بالشر متعنيش ان الله بالضرورة خلقه، لإن المعرفة شئ والصناعة شئ آخر..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا يصل بى الى أن الله يشير الى معارف غريبة عليه أم الى معانى لآ يدركها ؟​*
*هل هى تحت سيطرته أم فعل خارج عن أرداته ؟​*
*



			وفي اشياء مبتحتاجش خالق، يعني الله خلق الظلمة إزاي؟! لما صنع نور بانت الظلمة اللي هي نقيض النور.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

البداية كانت أرض وعليها ظلمة​*
*وليس العكس ...​*
*الا اذا كانت الأرض شئ والظلمة مش من عند ربنا​*
*تفاجئ بها قام خلق النور علشان تبان ..!!!​*

* . فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.​ 2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.​ 3. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.​ 4. وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.​*​*



			وده معناه ان الله خلق لكل حبة ناس حاجات هما   بيعتبروها شر مش خلق كيان اسمه الشر، وده مش منطقي ولا يُمكن استخارجه من  النص الكتابي حتي من الاصحاحات الاولي  في سفر التكوين.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**[FONT=&quot]لا بل صنعه ...أنا مش با تكلم عن ( كيان ) باتكلم عن معرفة *​
*[FONT=&quot] اذا كان الخير كيان يبقى الشر هو كمان كيان مضاد ليه*​
*[FONT=&quot] لو الخير معنى وأداء ...يبقى الشر مثله معنى وأداء*​
*[FONT=&quot] 
*​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أو للتوضيح أكتر ما هو الشر ؟​*





Molka Molkan قال:


> الفكرة كلها: أية تعريف الشر؟
> إن عرفت الشر بشكل دقيق سيتم حل المشكلة لديك.


 *[FONT=&quot]تعريف الشر حسب اللغة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أعرف اللغة العربية التى أقرأ بها ...أن كانت تفيد أضعها لك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الشَّرُّ هو ( فعل السُّوءُ ) ونقيض الخير  ( الفعل الحسن )
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتُق منه الانتشار والتّطايُر ( الشرر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] والشرر من النار وهى معروفة ( قبل أن تسألنى عن تعريف النار )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى من الأتلاف إن وقعت وأصابت مَتلفِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمتلف هو فساد الشئ ...نستدل منه على أن  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الشر من الفساد 

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ! لانَّهُ قَدْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَسَدَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي اصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فماذا فعل الرب تجاه هذا الفساد ؟ - حمى غضبه عليهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَالانَ اتْرُكْنِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيَحْمَى غَضَبِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عَلَيْهِمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَافْنِيَهُمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَاصَيِّرَكَ شَعْبا عَظِيما».[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم أستعطفه موسى ...
فكيف وصف ( الله نفسه ) الفعل الذى كان سيقترفه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصفه بالشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فَنَدِمَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الشَّرِّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الَّذِي قَالَ انَّهُ يَفْعَلُهُ بِشَعْبِهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](خروج : 32 )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كما ترى هنا ( الغضب ) ( الفساد ) ( الرغبة فى فناء الشعب ) وُصِفت بالشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هناك وصف آخر للشر ...
يتأرجح ( مرة أخرى ) بين فعل الناس وفعل الرب أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلب الناس من لوط أن يُخرج لهم الملكين ( لفعل الخطية بهما )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فماذا قال لوط لهم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ : «لا تَفْعَلُوا شَرّا يَا اخْوَتِي.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]إ[/FONT]ذاً وُصفت الخطية بالشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفس فعلة الملائكة بأهلاك " سدوم وعمورة " عبر عنها لوط أيضاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووصفها بالشر

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَانَا لا اقْدِرُ انْ اهْرُبَ الَى الْجَبَلِ لَعَلَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الشَّرَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُدْرِكُنِي فَامُوتَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فَامْطَرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كِبْرِيتا وَنَارا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كما ترى معى الشر هنا موصوف تارة للأنسان وتارة لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشتراك فى ( المعنى ) وفى ( الأداء )
[FONT=&quot]التوصيف على لسان شخص واحد ( لوط ) 
[FONT=&quot]وسفر واحد وقصة واحدة [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما ترى هنا أن ( الشر ) ليس كيان منفصل 
[FONT=&quot]بل هى أفعالاً سيئة توصم ب[FONT=&quot]لفظة ( شر ) 
[FONT=&quot]أشترك [FONT=&quot]ف[FONT=&quot]ى فعلتها ( الله ) والأنسان ( حسب وصف الكتاب المقدس )[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT]
هل أستطعت أن أعُرِّف لك الشر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم ترانى قد أخطأت ولم أصب  ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مارس 2015)

> *لأ ..( فقه الأموات ) دة عند المسلمين​ انت ماعندكش فقه ...انت عندك تفاسير الراحلين من القديسين​*


سميه زي ما انت عايز المهم تكون فهمت القصد



> * لآ أتحدث عن تاريخ أتحدث عن فعل ....ثم​*
> * كيف تكون قصة ( أدبية ) وأنت تستقى منها أساس عقيدة الفداء  ؟​ هل تؤمن بأننا ورثنا الخطيئة من آدم​ بُناءاً على قصة أدبية ؟!!​*


مفيش حاجه اسمها وراثة خطيئة آدم، اقرأ الموضوع ده: 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=259438



> * أنا لم أقل أنها تعطينا الشر​*
> * أعطت المعرفة لشئ ( موجود ) أم أعطتنا معرفة لشئ ( مجهول ) ؟​*


احنا مش بنتكلم عن وجود الشر لانه اكيد موجود، احنا بنتكلم عن كينونته هل هو مشخصن وله كيان؟



> *هذا يصل بى الى أن الله يشير الى معارف غريبة عليه أم الى معانى لآ يدركها ؟​*
> *هل هى تحت سيطرته أم فعل خارج عن أرداته ؟​*


لازم تفرق بين قدرة الله وبين إرادته، الله قادر، لكنه ليس كل ما يريده يفعله لانه يترك للبشر حرية الفعل



> *البداية كانت أرض وعليها ظلمة​*
> *وليس العكس ...​*
> *الا اذا كانت الأرض شئ والظلمة مش من عند ربنا​*
> *تفاجئ بها قام خلق النور علشان تبان ..!!!​*
> ...



حلو جداً، بس هل للظلمة دي كيان في ذاته او مشخصنه ولا هي مجرد غياب النور؟



> *[FONT=&quot]لا بل صنعه ...أنا مش با تكلم عن ( كيان ) باتكلم عن معرفة *
> *[FONT=&quot] اذا كان الخير كيان يبقى الشر هو كمان كيان مضاد ليه*
> *[FONT=&quot] لو الخير معنى وأداء ...يبقى الشر مثله معنى وأداء*





> [/FONT][/FONT]



بالظبط مضاد ليه، يعني مش كيان مساوي انما كيان مضاد، او بمعني اخر هو غياب الخير او هو نتيجة إرادة ورغبة شريرة بتولده.. يعني الفعل نفسه مش من صنع إلهي إنما من صنع الإرادة البشرية..[/FONT]


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 مارس 2015)

متابع..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا حبيب قلبى انا مشخصنتش الشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا قلت ان له كيان أنتم اللى قلتم كيان مش أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن ( معرفة ) ( تعريف ) ( معنى ) ( أداء ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لشئ موووووجووود ...أعلن الله عن وجوده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووجوده هذا لآ يُبنى على أنعدام الخير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو نقيض فعل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو مضاد للفعل وليس أختفاء لفعل [/FONT]*​ 


amgd beshara قال:


> حلو جداً، بس هل للظلمة دي كيان في ذاته او مشخصنه ولا هي مجرد غياب النور؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ كانت كيان منفصل مخلوق مع الأرض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلق لها نور ...مش غياب نور ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]النور خُلِقَ ليُبدد ظلمة موجودة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش تقولى تعريف الظلمة هو غياب النور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تعريف النور أنه غياب الظلمة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصل الله مابين أتنين ( النور والظلمة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى كيانين منفصلين يا أمجد [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> بالظبط مضاد ليه، يعني مش كيان مساوي انما كيان مضاد، او بمعني اخر *هو غياب الخير* او هو نتيجة إرادة ورغبة شريرة بتولده.. يعني الفعل نفسه مش من صنع إلهي إنما من صنع الإرادة البشرية..



*[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ...مش غياب الخير *​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة تعريفك أنت ..لايستقيم أبداً ولا يتفق مع النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الله نفسه يقول أنه ندم على الشر الذى قال أنه يفعله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على الشر
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مقالش أنه ندم عن ( غياب الخير ) الذى لم يفعله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش باقولك بتعيدوا صياغة الله !!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مارس 2015)

*طيب معلش يا أستاذنا بعيدا عن النصوص واللغة ..

لو الظلمة كيان زى ما حضرتك بتقول زى النور ؛ أيه مصدرها ؟ 

يعنى مثلا النور مصدره السديم أو الشمس ؛ أما الظلمة فمصدرها ........ ؟

الخير مثلا مصدره الله و صورة الله فى الأنسان ؛ أما الشر فمصدره ....... ؟

الظلمة لم تخلق بل هى أنعدام لوجود النور المخلوق فالأرض حين كانت فى وقت من الأوقات بلا نور كانت فى ظلمة ..

كذلك الشر حينما يبتعد الأنسان عن مصدر الخير " الله " يختبر الشر ويعرفه ..

وياريت الكلام يبقى بعيد عن النصوص لأنى لا أتقيد بحرفية النص وده مش هايمشى معاك 
يبقى خلينا كدة بعيد عن النصوص وتفاسيرها ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب معلش يا أستاذنا بعيدا عن النصوص واللغة ..
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت طلبت منى تعريف الشر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]هجيبه منين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هعرفه أزاى الا إذا أستعنت بالنصوص التى توضحه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل اولا عندك أعتراض على تعريف الشر الذى وضعته انا ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأنت اللى طلبته ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *لو الظلمة كيان زى ما حضرتك بتقول زى النور ؛ أيه مصدرها ؟
> ​*


*ربنا مقالش ...قال النص اللى مكتوب واللى أنا نقلته فقط *



> *يعنى مثلا النور مصدره السديم أو الشمس ؛ أما الظلمة فمصدرها ........ *؟


*برضه مقالش أنها سديم أو شمس*
*قال ** «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.*

*مصدره منين بقى ؟؟ معرفش ...فكان نور ...وخلاص*
*
الظلمة مصدرها أية ؟؟؟
أتخلقت كدة ...هو اللى قال *
* وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ *​


----------



## amgd beshara (24 مارس 2015)

عبود، طب لو اجلت موضوع الشر لدقيقة، واسألك؛ هل احنا متفقين ان الله خالق الخير؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2015)

> أعطت المعرفة لشئ ( موجود ) أم أعطتنا معرفة لشئ ( مجهول ) ؟


طبعا كلمة "موجود" لا يضادها كلمة "مجهول" هذا أولاً.
لكن السؤال هو: مجهول لمن؟
وما هو الشر لندعوه أنه "موجوداً"؟



> البداية كانت أرض وعليها ظلمة


ماهي الظلمة لا تُعرف إلا بنور، لأن النور هو الفعل وهو الموجَد، فسفر التكوين لم يكتب قبل الخليقة بل بعدها!



> . فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.
> 2. وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.
> 3. وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ» فَكَانَ نُورٌ.
> 4. وَرَاى اللهُ النُّورَ انَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ.


هذا يعني بأنه لم يكن هناك نور، فهو: ظلمة، بتعريف من كتب السفر (بعد أن عرف النور والظلمة).

ت





> عريف الشر حسب اللغة ؟
> أنا أعرف اللغة العربية التى أقرأ بها ...أن كانت تفيد أضعها لك
> الشَّرُّ هو ( فعل السُّوءُ ) ونقيض الخير ( الفعل الحسن )


ليس المقصود حسب اللغة العربية، ولكن لندور في فلكك، إذن كيف يتم معرفة شيء أنه شر إلا بمعرفة شيء آخر "خير"؟



> فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «اذْهَبِ انْزِلْ! لانَّهُ قَدْ فَسَدَ شَعْبُكَ الَّذِي اصْعَدْتَهُ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ.
> 
> فماذا فعل الرب تجاه هذا الفساد ؟ - حمى غضبه عليهم
> فَالانَ اتْرُكْنِي لِيَحْمَى غَضَبِي عَلَيْهِمْ وَافْنِيَهُمْ فَاصَيِّرَكَ شَعْبا عَظِيما».
> ...


رجاء التركيز قليلا، أنا لم أسأل عن شيء هل هو شر أم خير، لتأتي بأشياء وصفت بانها شر، أنا أسأل عن "ماهية الشر نفسه"!
فما هو الشر؟ (وليس هل هذا شر)



> كما ترى معى الشر هنا موصوف تارة للأنسان وتارة لله


أنا لم أسأل عما وصف أنه "شر"! رجاء التركيز في المطلوب بدلا من نسخ نصوص لا علاقة لها بالموضوع.



> أشتراك فى ( المعنى ) وفى ( الأداء )


أين أتيت بمعنى الشر؟



> بل هى أفعالاً سيئة توصم بلفظة ( شر )


أنا لا أسألك عن وصم شيء ما بأنه شر، بل أسألك عن "الشر" نفسه، ما هو؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2015)

> ولا قلت ان له كيان أنتم اللى قلتم كيان مش أنا


مين شخصن الشر؟


> باتكلم عن ( معرفة ) ( تعريف ) ( معنى ) ( أداء )
> لشئ موووووجووود ...أعلن الله عن وجوده



انت ماتكلمتش عن "معنى" ولا "تعريف" الشر إلى الآن.



> ووجوده هذا لآ يُبنى على أنعدام الخير
> بل هو نقيض فعل
> هو مضاد للفعل وليس أختفاء لفعل



مقدما، نحن لا نتكلم عن "فعل" بل نتكلم عن "ماهية" للشر.

دعني أوضح لك السؤال فربما يكون غير واضح لك إلى الآن: كيف تحكم على شيء ما أنه "شر"؟ ما هو المقياس؟

مثلا، لو سببتك، هل هذا شر؟



> لأ كانت كيان منفصل مخلوق مع الأرض


كيف أن الظلمة كيان؟ الظلمة غياب للنور!



> النور خُلِقَ ليُبدد ظلمة موجودة


الوجود لا يكون في العدم، الظلمة عدم، الظلمة عدم النور.
أنت تكتب متناقضات.



> ماينفعش تقولى تعريف الظلمة هو غياب النور


ليه؟



> أو تعريف النور أنه غياب الظلمة


هنا ماينفعش لأن هناك كائن "نور"..



> فصل الله مابين أتنين ( النور والظلمة )



خطأ، بل وهذا نراه إلى الآن، تستطيع أن تمشي في شارع، وتنظر إلى الأعمدة التي تنيره، وتنظر إلى أعلاها، فستجد نور في مدارها، ولو ذهبت بعينك بعيداً ستجد ظلام، وهذا الظلام هو "عدم وجود نور" فمتى حل النور هناك لم يكن هناك ظلام.



> دة تعريفك أنت ..لايستقيم أبداً ولا يتفق مع النصوص


النصوص لا تتحدث أصلا عما نتحدث فيه، أنت تخلط، لدرجة أني بدأت أعتقد أنك تتعمد الخلط!


> الله نفسه يقول أنه ندم على الشر الذى قال أنه يفعله
> على أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على الشر



 ما هو "الشر" قيل عنه أنه "شر" لأن هناك "أخير" منه، فدعي هذا "شر" بالنسبة للـ"خير" المحتمل.



> مقالش أنه ندم عن ( غياب الخير ) الذى لم يفعله



طبعا أسلوب غريب أن يصدر منك!
لكن، ماقالش أنه ندم عن "غياب الخير" لأنه قال أنه ندم على "الشر" المقاس على "خير"..



> هعرفه أزاى الا إذا أستعنت بالنصوص التى توضحه ؟


ما هي المشكلة أن النصوص دي مش بتتكلم أصلا في اللي بنتكلم فيه، أنت بحثت عن كلمة "شر" وقمت حطيت نصوص في الموضوع! 



> ربنا مقالش ...قال النص اللى مكتوب واللى أنا نقلته فقط



ما هو ربنا قال الكلام دا للي كتبه، بعد أن كان هناك "نور" و"ظلمة" وبالتالي تمت معرفة النور والظلمة من بعد أن خُلق النور، فعُرِفت الظلمة من خلاله.


> الظلمة مصدرها أية ؟؟؟
> أتخلقت كدة



لأ، ماقالش "خلقت الظلمة"!!
واضح أنك بتتعمد الكتابة بأسلوب ما لسبب ما..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2015)

عزيزي أمجد، ثواني معلش، سيبني أنا وعبود شوية..


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2015)

دعنا نجرب عملياً،
أدخل في غرفة، وأفتح كل وسائل الإضاءة فيها، وأخبرني، هل تجد "نورا"؟
ثم بعدها أغلق كل وسائل الإضاءة، وأخبرني، هل تجد "نورا"؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> واضح أنك بتتعمد الكتابة *بأسلوب ما* لسبب *ما*..


 *[FONT=&quot]لا أسلوب ( ما ) ولا سبب ( ما ) ولا أى مامات أخرى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الأخ أمجد هو من دعانى الى قراءة كتاباته اللآهوتية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو من رحب بأسئلتى وأستفساراتى ...بل دعانى الى الفيس بوك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا ماعنديش فيس بوك ...بادخل أسأله هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطالما وضعت كتاباتك على الأنترنت للقراءة العامة ...هذا يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنك تتقبل أى نقد أو أستفسار أو أسئلة أو حوارات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة عندما ( ترحب بها ) وتوجهها كدعوة للقراء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عموماً ...اشكرك أنت والأخ أمجد والأخ الحبيب عبد يسوع المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سلام ...ليست عندى أية أضافات أخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [/FONT]*​:flowers:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2015)

> وطالما وضعت كتاباتك على الأنترنت للقراءة العامة ...هذا يعنى
> أنك تتقبل أى نقد أو أستفسار أو أسئلة أو حوارات
> خاصة عندما ( ترحب بها ) وتوجهها كدعوة للقراء



يبدو أن كلامي فُهم بشكل غير ما أقصده، عموما، أنا لم أنهى عن الأسئلة.


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2015)

اقتناعى الشخصى ويمكن يكون ناس مش متفقة معايا فيه

الاله لا بيخلق خير ولا بيخلق شر والمنطق بيقول ان الخير والشر مش مخلوقات هى ترتيب احداث وازمنة ومواقف وتداخلات بتنشأ ظروف وملابسات معينة يراها البعض شرا ويراها اخرين خير لانها حسب القياس اشياء نسبية بالنسبة لنا

حتى لو نظرنا للخير والشر على انه الصلاح والبر ونقيضه الخطية والفساد فهو ايضا ليست مخلوقات فالله لا يخلق الصلاح ولا يتسبب فى فساد 

بس الكتاب قال انه خالق الخير وصانع الشر ؟

انظر للكتاب انه سلسلة كبيرة من اختبارات البشر مع الله واستعلانات من الله للبشر مش كونه انه سجل كلمات لشخص رائ الله هكذا ان لابد وان يكون كلماته واجبة النفاذ 

فسياتى زمن سترى الله بشكل اخر ومغاير وبطريقة اكثر مثالية وعمق 

الوحى مش كلمات تعطى لبشر ليسجلوها , الوحى هو اختبار انسان عايش الله بطريقته فيها ما يوافق اختبارى الشخصى وفيها ما اختبرته عن الله بطريقة مغايرة عما اختبره هذا الشخص الذى كتب 


 فكلنا يستعلن لنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يبدو أن كلامي فُهم بشكل غير ما أقصده، عموما، أنا لم أنهى عن الأسئلة.


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ كلامك فُهم على نحوه الصحيح ... ولم أقل أنك منعت الأسئلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا فقط وضحت سبب دخولى الى القسم والموضوع*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا أحترمت سؤالك عن تعريف ( الشر ) ووضعت أجابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت أنتظر التصحيح أو طرح جديد أو حوار على مستوى :-[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا ياعبود تعريف الشر فى المسيحية كيت وكيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقصد فى النص الفلانى هو كذا وكذا ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت لم تقم بهذا ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لاتزال مستمراً فى أسلوبك القديم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أين قلت وهل هو قال وهل أنا سألت كذا وهل أنت واقف أم جالس ) ...ألخ ألخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا ممكن أستقطع من وقتى لحوار أطلع منه بمعلومات جديدة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو تصحيح مفاهيم قد تكون مشوشة عندى ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن الحوار يسخن فى حدود شروحات وتصحيحات ومناقشات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف هذا ...أعتذر

[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مارس 2015)

*الترجمة العربية لنص مراثى أرميا غير دقيقة ....
النص فى new kv
38- [Is it] not from the mouth of the Most High That woe and well-being proceed?
والمعنى هنا لـ  woe ليس الشر .... بل الويل ....
لذا علينا أن نرجع للنص الأصلى فى اللغة العبرية*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2015)

> لآ كلامك فُهم على نحوه الصحيح ... ولم أقل أنك منعت الأسئلة


لم أقل أنك قلت أني منعت الاسئلة، لكني أعلق على كلامك:


> وطالما وضعت كتاباتك على الأنترنت للقراءة العامة ...هذا يعنى
> أنك تتقبل أى نقد أو أستفسار أو أسئلة أو حوارات
> خاصة عندما ( ترحب بها ) وتوجهها كدعوة للقراء


فما لزوم هذا ونحن نتقبل النقد والإستفسار والأسئلة والحوارات؟!



> وكنت أنتظر التصحيح أو طرح جديد أو حوار على مستوى :-
> لا ياعبود تعريف الشر فى المسيحية كيت وكيت
> والقصد فى النص الفلانى هو كذا وكذا ..
> أنت لم تقم بهذا ...لاتزال مستمراً فى أسلوبك القديم


بل أوضحت لك أكثر من مرة ويبدو أنك لم تقرأ كلامي جيداً أو قرأته بإعتقاد أن ليس فيه إجابة مسبقاً.

وزيادة على الإجابة فقد بدأت معاك حوارا بدأته بسؤال، فإذ بك لم تجب على السؤال بل قلت المشاركة قبل السابقة!



> أنا ممكن أستقطع من وقتى لحوار أطلع منه بمعلومات جديدة
> أو تصحيح مفاهيم قد تكون مشوشة عندى ...
> وممكن الحوار يسخن فى حدود شروحات وتصحيحات ومناقشات
> بخلاف هذا ...أعتذر



وهذا ما سيحدث، لكن لماذا تنتظر أسلوبا محددا (على الرغم من خطأ وصفك لأسلوبي)؟

هل لا تراني أجبتك عن سؤالك وعن مقولاتك؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2015)

*مافيش فايدة *​


----------



## Star Online (25 مارس 2015)

الكبرياء ..أصل كل الشرور ..
....
افتكرت الجملة دي ( فيما يتباري اللاهوتيون يتسلل البسطاء الي ملكوت السماء)

سلام محبة ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2015)

هل الله خالق الشر-- سؤال كتير بيفوت و يلف و يخرج  و مش سايب اى اجابه عندى--
السؤال 
 هل الله خالق الشر
 الاجابه عندى او مخى بيقول لى 
 هل الشر شىء يخلق؟؟ و لا الشر دا فعل يصدر من الانسان
و هل كون الله خالق الانسان بكل ما فيه  من تكوين روحى و نفسى و جسدى  دا معناه ان الله خالق  فعل البشر الى بيصدر من الانسان  !!
هل الى اخترع العربيه هو الى اخترع الحوادث الى بتحصل بسبب سوء استخدامها او سوائتها !!

و لو الخطايا دى تعتبر شر-- يبقى الانسان معرفش انه بيعمل شر غير لما  اتقال له ايه الخير او ايه الصح...
زى الطفل الصغير لو عدى لقى شكولاته محطوته هيمد ايده ياخدها بكل بساطه-- لو مامتوا مجتش قالت له عيب دا اسمه سرقه -- يبقى مش هيفهم و لا هيعرف
حتى ادم و حواء كانوا عريانين و مش حسين و لا عارفين ان فيه خطيه او فيه وضع غلط غير لما اكلوا من شجره المعرفه-- او من الاخر عرفوا الصح ايه و الغلط ايه--

 انا خرجت من الموضوع ؟ -- مش عارفا --
 بس سبونى اقول الى فى مخى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2015)

حوار مفيد
شكرا للسائل وشكرا لكل من شارك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2015)

بس المهم  لو اتكلمنا  من نحيه المصدر
النور له مصدر-- لكن الظلمه لا مصدر لها هى العدم-
 لو قولنا ان الخير مصدره الله او القرب من الله-- يعتبر الشر مصدره البعد عن الله 
طيب فين دور الشرير هنا ؟
 يبقى بالنسبه لى الشر مصدره الشرير  و الخير مصدره الله 
 طيب مين خلق الشرير
الله كلى المعرفه خلق كل شىء و عارف مسبقا كل شىء--
 يعنى هو خلق الانسان و عارف انه ضعيف  و خاطى--
 عارف انه هيبقى فيه شرير
 عارف ان هيبقى فيه ناس كتير هتقع تحت  اسره--
عارف انه هيلف و يدور حولين الكل علشان يجبهم
 يبقى بما انه خلق الشرير يبقى هو خلق الشر !!

بس بردوا هرجع للعربيه لو انا اخترعت العربيه و عارفا ان ممكن ناس متسوقش صح-- و ممكن ناس تستخدمها بالقصد فى فعل خطاء تدوس ناس تخبط ناس تكسر حاجه--
لكن فى نفس الوقت عارفه ان فيه ناس كتير بردوا هتمشى على حسب الكوتيب بتاع الاستخدام الامن. يعنى الناس الى هتمشى حسب تعليمات الكتاب هتبقى فى امان 
و الناس الى مش هتمشى تبع تعليمات الكتاب مش هتبقى فى امان
بس فى الاخر المخترع اخترع العربيه
 و ساب الاختيار للسائق
 إما ان يمشى حسب الكتاب-- او يمشى بدماغه و يرمى الكتاب بعيد 
 ساعتها ممكن يئزى نفسه و يموت فى حادث 
 يعنى انا ممكن اقول 
 المخترع اخترع العربيه
لكن مينفعش اقول المخترع اخترع الحادث او اخترع الموت 
 يبقى  نرجع للبدايه
 ان السؤال اصلا خلط
الشر لا يخلق 
الشر نتيجه  او فعل غير صح
 و نرجع لادم و حواء بئا و لنقتط عرفنا منين  ان الفعل دا خير و لا الفعل دا شر
 عرفنا بس لما اتقال لنا ايه هو الفعل الخير

حد فاهم حاجه !!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أحتراماً لرسالتك وأحتراماً مرة أخرى لدعوتك الكريمة*​​


amgd beshara قال:


> عبود، طب لو اجلت موضوع الشر لدقيقة، واسألك؛ هل احنا متفقين ان *الله خالق الخير؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]أى أله فيهم ؟ ...
أله العهد القديم قال من الأول خااالص أنه خلق شجرة (معرفة) الخير والشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن معناها أنه خالق معانى الخير (خلق التعريف) إختصاراً مُتعارف عليه  بــ ( الخير )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تُترجم الى أفعال أو أقوال (أو) إمساك عن فعل أو قول

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أله القرآن .. ...قال أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال ( قل : كُلُ من عِند الله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه أله ( خير ) عند الوثنيين بشتى أنواعهم – دة منفرد لوحده كدة مالوش دعوة بالشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى مجازاً : نعم الآلهة خلقت الخير [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حد فاهم حاجه !!


:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو أنتى اللى من البُسطاء الذين سيتسللون الى الملكوت وأحنا قاعدين بنرغى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ ياحوبو محدش خلق (الحادثة) ...لغاية ما أتنين رشقوا فى بعض*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فقالوا عنها ( حادثة ) ...بيقولك خد بالك أوعى (تعمل) حادثة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حادثة نونو ..حكة رفرف - سمكرة ودوكو -  وتحيا مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه حادثة (بشعة) بيسموها كدة فيها لاقدر الله ضحايا ومصابين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى صنع العربية ماصنعش حادثة صنع معاها مترادفات أو مصطلحات عبرت عن الأداء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى اللى يقولك يقود ( برعونة ) محدش قال أنه (خلق) الرعونة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه تصرف أو أداء أو فعل يؤدى الى معنى أسمه (حادثة)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن لما تيج[FONT=&quot]ى [/FONT]وانتى راكنة تحت البيت وواقفة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أأوم سواق غشيم رشق فيكى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]وأنتى هنا مالكيش أى ذن[FONT=&quot]ب[/FONT] ولا أنتى فى الحدوتة من الأصل !!!

[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة لك أنتى كــ (حوبو) [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الحادثة دى (أتخلقت لك ) [FONT=&quot]من تحت الأرض
[FONT=&quot]و(أتخلقت) هنا مجازاً مش بمعنى الخلق بمعنى (أتوجدت)
[FONT=&quot]وضحت ؟[/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أحتراماً لرسالتك وأحتراماً مرة أخرى لدعوتك الكريمة*​​
> *[FONT=&quot]أى أله فيهم ؟ ...
> أله العهد القديم قال من الأول خااالص أنه خلق شجرة (معرفة) الخير والشر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أذن معناها أنه خالق معانى الخير (خلق التعريف) إختصاراً مُتعارف عليه  بــ ( الخير )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والتى تُترجم الى أفعال أو أقوال (أو) إمساك عن فعل أو قول
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أله القرآن .. ...قال أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال ( قل : كُلُ من عِند الله ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه أله ( خير ) عند الوثنيين بشتى أنواعهم – دة منفرد لوحده كدة مالوش دعوة بالشر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى مجازاً : نعم الآلهة خلقت الخير [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


مع اني عايز رأيك انت مش عايز رأي النص، بس ماشي يا عوبد، ايه بقي هو الخير ده اللي الله خلقه؟[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2015)

> مافيش فايدة


مافيش فايدة في أية؟!! 

أنا كتبت مشاركة وقلت:


> الفكرة كلها: أية تعريف الشر؟
> إن عرفت الشر بشكل دقيق سيتم حل المشكلة لديك.



فرددت انت رد لا علاقة له أصلا بكلامي، فانا سألت عن "تعريف الشر" وليس عن "الأشياء التي ندعوها شر"! 

ورديت عليك هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3694450&postcount=17
وهنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3694453&postcount=18



عن أسلوبك ومفهومك ووضحت لك تعريف الشر اللي أنا كنت بسألك عنه، 

وسألتك سؤال هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3694455&postcount=20

فقمت انت سبت كل الرد وماردتش على السؤال، وإقتبست جملة واحدة من الرد:


> واضح أنك بتتعمد الكتابة بأسلوب ما لسبب ما..



فين تعليقك على تعقيبي عليك؟ وفين ردك على السؤال؟ مين دلوقتي اللي مش بيرد؟

والأغرب أنك طلبت مني ما قد قدمته لك بالفعل وتجاهلته وإقتبست جملة واحدة منه، فقلتَ:


> أنا أحترمت سؤالك عن تعريف ( الشر ) ووضعت أجابة
> وكنت أنتظر التصحيح أو طرح جديد أو حوار على مستوى :-
> لا ياعبود تعريف الشر فى المسيحية كيت وكيت
> والقصد فى النص الفلانى هو كذا وكذا ..
> أنت لم تقم بهذا ...لاتزال مستمراً فى أسلوبك القديم


فلو كنت قرأت ولو قراءة عابرة كنت ستجد أن ما تنفي وجوده موجود امامك!


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2015)

> هل الله خالق الشر-- سؤال كتير بيفوت و يلف و يخرج و مش سايب اى اجابه عندى--
> السؤال
> هل الله خالق الشر
> الاجابه عندى او مخى بيقول لى
> ...



بصي يا حبو، في الغالب، لو المعطيات خاطئة، النتيجة غالبا بتكون خاطئة!

إحنا مش بناقش "فعل الشر" بل بناقش "ماهية الشر"، ما هو؟


تحبي أطرح تعريفي الشخصي للشر ونتناقش فيه، ولا نتناقش الأول ونوصل لتعريفي (جدلا)؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بصي يا حبو، في الغالب، لو المعطيات خاطئة، النتيجة غالبا بتكون خاطئة!
> 
> إحنا مش بناقش "فعل الشر" بل بناقش "ماهية الشر"، ما هو؟
> 
> ...


 
انا باين عليا يا مولكا كدا اروح الاول اتعلم لغه و بعدين اجى اتناقش 
 حسانى فاهما كلامكه كله غلط
 المهم تقصد ايه بالمعطيات-- تقصد حاجه من اجابتى؟

 -فعل الشر و ماهيه الشر؟
طيب ما انا قولت
الشر دا مش شىء بيخلق-- دا فعل يصدر من الانسان
 مشكلتى اصلا بادئه من السؤال
يعنى ايه الله يخلق شر! الشر اصلا لا يخلق--
الشر موجود مثل وجود الشيطان كدا
الله اوجد الشيطان يبقى الله اوجد كل شىء :t19:
مثل ما هو قادر ان فى الحياه الابديه ميكونش فيه شر 
هو قادر ان فى الحياه الارديه بردوا كان ميكنش يبقى فيه شر
لكن كله بترتيبه 
 هو سمح بوجود شرير  و بوجود الشرير بقى موجود الشر
 او بالبعد عنه بقى موجود شر--
 معرفش الحقيقه انا هتلاقينى بقول الرائى و اناقده
:shutup22:
 و احب طبعا انك تطرح تعريفك الشخصى للشر و نتناقش فيه 
يمكن افهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2015)

*اقولكم تعريفى أنا 

الخير و الشر كلاهما فِكر 

و الفِكر مولود غير مخلوق 

هذا و الله أعلم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> مع اني *عايز رأيك انت *مش عايز رأي النص، بس ماشي يا عوبد، ايه بقي هو الخير ده اللي الله خلقه؟


 *[FONT=&quot]أنت عايز أيمانى أنا يعنى ؟ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة أيمانى بالموضوع ؟!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بناقش أو باطلب معرفة المعانى لدى المؤمنين بالمسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أيمانى أنا أن الخير هو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفِطرة السليمة أو ما يُطلق عليه ( الضمير ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تلك النوازع التى تتشوق الى الحق والعدل والخير والجمال  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً تلك النوازع التى تضادها الجور والشر والقبح والظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى معانى خلقها الله بداخلنا ( لنعرفها ) و ( نميز ) بينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُترجم الى أفعال أو أقوال أو إمساك عن فعل وقول أو كلاهما معاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عندى دليل نصى بس ماينفعكش أنت ...نضعه طالما طلبت رأييى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى طبعا خلاصة الخلاصة من القرآن ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
نسمع المسيحية بتقول أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً فيه أدلة عملية...أضعها لك بعدين

 [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]أيمانى أنا أن الخير هو *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفِطرة السليمة أو ما يُطلق عليه ( الضمير ) *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تلك النوازع التى تتشوق الى الحق والعدل والخير والجمال  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيضاً تلك النوازع التى تضادها الجور والشر والقبح والظلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى معانى خلقها الله بداخلنا ( لنعرفها ) و ( نميز ) بينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُترجم الى أفعال أو أقوال أو إمساك عن فعل وقول أو كلاهما معاً[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كويس جداً، يعني الله خلق بداخلنا المعني او الضمير اللي بيميز بين الخير والشر، صح كده؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> كويس جداً، يعني الله خلق بداخلنا المعني او الضمير اللي بيميز بين الخير والشر، صح كده؟


*صح الصح ..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2015)

> و احب طبعا انك تطرح تعريفك الشخصى للشر و نتناقش فيه


هاحاول أطرح رأيي الشخصي بشكل بسيط وبكلمات بسيطة..

ما هو الشر؟ ومن أين جاء؟ هل الله خالقه؟

الشر هو كل ما ليس مطلق في الخير

تبسيط:

1. الله مطلق في صفاته الجوهرية، مثل العلم والوجود والحب والصلاح والخير ...إلخ
2. الله هو الكائن الوحيد المطلق، وكل ما سواه نسبي، بمعنى أني سأفترض أن الملائكة تعرف أمورا كثيرة لا يعرفها البشر، ولكن هناك أمور لا تعرفها، فمهما بلغت من العلم لن تصل إلى 100 %.
3. طالما لن تصل إلى الكمال (الإطلاق) 100 % في طبيعتها، فهي فيها نسبة ما من النقيض (العكس) (يعني ياحبو، لو ربنا عالم بكل شيء، الملايكة دول مثلا عالمين بكل شيء إلا حاجة مثلا يعني نقدر نقول جدلاً: 99.99999999 % لكن مش 100 % ) وهذا يعني أن بها 0.0000000000001 من الجهل (نقيض العلم).
4. هكذا في الخير، الله مطلق في الخير (100 %)، الملائكة غير مطلقين في الخير (99.99999999999999 %) إذن ففيهم 0.000000000000000001 % عدم خير (اللي هو الشر).




يعني من وجهة نظري، أن طالما وُجد كائن آخر غير الله (مخلوق) فهو فيه نسبة من ضد ما في الله، وهذا الذي أفهم به عبارة "الله خالق الشر"..

هل كلامي واضح؟!! انا مش عارف اكتبه ازاي ببساطة أكتر.


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *صح الصح ..*


يبقي الله بكده لا خلق الخير ولا خلق الشر، إنما خلق الإنسان إللي عنده إرادة واعية متعقلة قادرة إنها تتجه إما للخير اللي بحسب النصوص والإيمان الله هو علته الاولي ومصدره او الشر اللي هو بحسب النصوص والإيمان بيتحرك ضد الله. 
والخير والشر اللي بيتحرك ناحيتهم الإنسان دول نفسهم مش مخلوقين بردوا لإنهم نتاج الفعل البشري، فالخير اللي بيحصل لك اي كان هو ايه سواء شئ بيفرحك او مساعدة او ما شابه هي نتاج فعل بشري، وفي نفس الوقت الشر اللي بيحصلك سواء حادثه او فراق او ما شابه ده بردوا نتاج فعل بشري او عنصر بشري سواء بتدخله او بغيابه.

يعني الخلاصة ان الله مش خالق الشر ولا خالق الخير، الله خلق إنسان عنده القدرة انه ينتج خير او شر، والخير والشر دول نتاج إرادة واعية متعقلة من الإنسان وبيحددهم ضميره وثقافة المجتماعات والحضارات اللي بيعيشها.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> يعني الخلاصة ان الله مش خالق الشر ولا خالق الخير، الله خلق إنسان عنده القدرة انه ينتج خير او شر، والخير والشر دول* نتاج إرادة واعية متعقلة من الإنسان وبيحددهم ضميره *وثقافة المجتماعات والحضارات اللي بيعيشها.


 *[FONT=&quot]نرجع مرجوعنا مرة أخرى ...مين اللى قال دة خير ودة شر ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أوضح أكتر ...دايما بنركز على ( الأرادة الحُرة للأنسان ) ..صح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستنادنا كله على أن البشر بيختار ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدور عليا فى السؤال المرة دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بيختار من أية بالظبط ياجماعة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية هى العناصر المُتاحة أمامه اللى بيختار منها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعناصر دى من الذى أوجدها وجعلها متاحة للمفاضلة بينها ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضل منتظر أجابتك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]بيختار من أية بالظبط ياجماعة ؟؟*​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أية هى العناصر المُتاحة أمامه اللى بيختار منها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والعناصر دى من الذى أوجدها وجعلها متاحة للمفاضلة بينها ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضل منتظر أجابتك [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



بيختار فعل خير او فعل شر، واللي بيحدد الخير والشر زي ما انت قلت وانا قلت من بعدك هو ضميره وضميره ده نقدر نقول من الله.

انما الإنسان مش بيختار من عناصر، الإنسان بيختار من افعال، والافعال دي هو اللي بيقوم بيها او بيختار انه يخضع لها، يعني هي افعاله او افعال بشر غيره.

بمعني تاني الله وضع داخلنا جهاز إنزار اسمه الضمير، بينور لما نعمل حاجه غلط، إنما عمل الغلط نفسه ده احنا اللي بنقوم بيه مش حاجه مخلوقه بنختارها، لا ده عمل نتاج إرادة وفعل من ناحيتنا او من ناحية بشر غيرنا احنا بنخضع له.[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

*أنتظرت ردك ( رأيك ) قبل ما نشوف الكتاب المقدس
*​


amgd beshara قال:


> يعني الخلاصة ان الله مش خالق الشر ولا خالق الخير، .


 *[FONT=&quot]مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ *​*[FONT=&quot]وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ*​*[FONT=&quot] صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ *​*[FONT=&quot]وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ*​*[FONT=&quot]. أَنَا الرَّبُّ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صَانِعُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كُلِّ هَذِهِ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أش / 45 : 7[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طبعا الآية هنا ( حسب التفاسير ) هدفها هو تأكيد وحدانية الخالق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكل ما فى الوجود بلا أستثناء لنفى أدعاء الوثنيين بتعدد الخالقين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقولون أن معنى ( خالق الشر ) فى هذه الآية بمعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( جلب البلايا التى يعتبرها الأنسان شراً له ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والآية عبارة عن رسالة للملك الفارسى ( كورش )

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها فى النهاية ( أعلان ألهى ) ماذا خلق وماذا صنع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سواء كان هذا الأعلان للوثنيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو للمؤمنين

[FONT=&quot]بيقول أية ؟
[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ*
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ*[/FONT]

*علشان كدة أنا قلت لك من البداية ...أنتم تعيدون صياغة الله*
*ما قاله ...وما لم يقله *
*
أية ردك ؟*
​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> لا ده عمل نتاج إرادة وفعل من ناحيتنا او من *ناحية بشر غيرنا احنا بنخضع له*.


*ومن الذى أخضعك له ؟؟؟*
*راجع مثالى الذى ضربته لحوبو *​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *علشان كدة أنا قلت لك من البداية ...أنتم تعيدون صياغة الله*
> *ما قاله ...وما لم يقله *
> *
> أية ردك ؟*


شوف يا عبود، مفهوم النص عندنا احنا المسيحيين مختلف عن مفهوم النص في الإسلام. 
ففي الاسلام زي ما انت عارف النص منزل حرفياً من الله ودور الكاتب او النبي فقط هو التسجيل فقط دون اي تدخل منه.

اما مفهوم النص عندنا فهو إعلان إلهي بيصيغة الكاتب (النبي، الرسول، الجماعة المؤمنة) وبيعلن من خلاله عن هدف إلهي يريد الله إيصاله للبشرية.
فلما بنقرا النص الكتابي مش بندقق علي الحرف بيقول إيه، إنما نظرتنا للنص بتتخطي الحرف عشان توصل ل: هو إيه اللي النص عايز يقوله؟ او ايه الهدف او الرسالة من ورا النص ده؟
وعشان كده اللي التفاسير عندنا هي كشف اللي عايز يقوله الاعلان، مش تأويل حرف النص زي ما هو مفهوم عن التفسير الاسلامي.. 

فإحنا مش بنعيد صياغة ما قاله الله، إنما بنحاول نفهم بدقة هو ايه اللي عايز يقوله الله من النص ده، وده لان النص متأثر بكاتب وثقافة ولغة معينة اتصاغت بيها الرسالة الإلهية، ولازم الرجوع للخلفية الحضارية واللغوية والثقافة اللي اتكتب من خلالها النص او اتصاغت عن طريقهم الحقيقة الالهية.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> شوف يا عبود، مفهوم النص عندنا احنا المسيحيين مختلف عن مفهوم النص في الإسلام.
> اما مفهوم النص عندنا فهو إعلان إلهي بيصيغة الكاتب (النبي، الرسول، الجماعة المؤمنة) وبيعلن من خلاله عن هدف إلهي يريد الله إيصاله للبشرية..


*أوكية يا أبو الأمجاد 
أنا فهمت الجزئية دى خلاص واستوعبتها 
اية رأيك فى نص أشعياء ؟
كيف تنظر له ( أو )
كيف أفهمه أنا ؟
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

علشان مقولكش عيد قرائة الموضوع، اخترت لك الجزئية دي منه، إقراها بهدوء ولو لسه مش واضحة او مش واصلة قول لي:


الله قد خلق البشرية ولهم إرادة حرة (free choice)، والإرادة الحرة قد أوجدت الشر في العالم.
 إذاً، فالله أوجد إمكانية حدوث الشر بخلقه كائنات لها  حُرية الإرادة، لكن هذه الكائنات الحرة قد أوجدت هذا الشر فعلياً. فالله  خلق شئ جيد وهو قوة الإرادة الحرة، ولكن الكائنات الحرة أخرجت الشر  بإرادتها الحرة، فالشر تحت سلطان الله وليس خارجاً عن قدرته أو سيطرته،  وهذا هو معني النص أن الله يسمح بحدوث الشر ولا يُعززه ويُحدثه (بالرغم من  أن تلك ليست رغبته ولكن سماحه بحرية الإرادة يقتضي بسماحة لحدوث الشر  الناتج عنها) [2].


ويقول ق.* أغسطينوس*: كلمة يخلق هُنا تعني يأمر  ويُنظم، وفي كثير من المخطوطات كُتِبَت: "انا اصنع الخير وأأمر الشر".  فكلمة (أصنع) تعني أن أعطي وجود شئ لم يكن موجود علي الإطلاق، بينما  (الأمر) هو ترتيب لشئ موجود بالفعل بطريقة يمكن بها أن يتحول لخير عظيم[3]. 
ورأي القديس أغسطينوس هُنا صحيح، فكلمة خلق في الكتاب  المُقدس لا تعني دائماً الخلق من العدم، بل في كثير من الأحيان تُشير إلي  تنظيم وتغيير شئ موجود بالفعل إلي شئ آخر. هذا ما نبهنا له القديس* باسليوس* إذ يقول: 
عندما يقول المُرنم: (*قلباً نقياً أخلق فيّ يا الله*..  مز 51: 1) لا يعني انه يطلب من الله ان يخلق له قلباً آخر لكن تعني انه  يطلب من الله ان يُجدد قلبه الذي عتق من الشرور ليصير جديداً. وأيضاً بولس  الرسول يقول: (*ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*.. أف 2: 15) لا يعني ان الله يخلق من العدم لكن تجديد الإثنين الموجودين بالفعل، كذلك أيضاً عندما يقول: *إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة *(2كو5: 17)[4].


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> علشان مقولكش عيد قرائة الموضوع،
> وهذا هو معني النص *أن الله يسمح بحدوث الشر* ولا يُعززه ويُحدثه
> ويقول ق.* أغسطينوس*: كلمة يخلق هُنا* تعني يأمر  ويُنظم،*


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ .... ما هو أنا أصلاً مُعترض على الكلام دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك دخلت !!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حدوتة ان ( الله يسمح ) دى مش داخلة دماغى من الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش أعذرنى – دة شغل مؤمنين – اللى بيفضوا أتهام عقولهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أفهامهم عِوضاً على أتهام النص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش آجى أقول لأ الكلمة دى تعنى غير المعنى دة بدون دليل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نعود لأستخراج الدليل من نصوص أخرى تدعم وجهة نظر قائلها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نعووووود مرة أخرى لنقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( لما بنقرا النص الكتابي مش بندقق علي الحرف بيقول إيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأرجع أنا أقول أعادة أنتاج الله ...لكن أنا خلاص كدة أستوعبتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى كانت وجهة نظرى فى الموضوع كله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولايمنع أبداً أنى أستفدت جداً من الحوار معاك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى اللقاء فى مواضيع أخرى

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :flowers::flowers::flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]و أفهامهم عِوضاً على أتهام النص *​​


*[FONT=&quot]عِوضاً[FONT=&quot] عن ...
[FONT=&quot]أعتذر عن الخطأ معنديش خاصية تعديل 
**[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]
:flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش آجى أقول لأ الكلمة دى تعنى غير المعنى دة بدون دليل*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم نعود لأستخراج الدليل من نصوص أخرى تدعم وجهة نظر قائلها*​​





> [/FONT]


انا يا عبود جبتلك ادلة من النص ومن الواقع والمنطق تثبت صحة التفسير ده.. 
فأي نوع من الادلة غير كل اللي جبته ده هو اللي ممكن تقبله وميبقاش شغل مؤمنين؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> انا يا عبود جبتلك *ادلة من النص* ومن الواقع والمنطق تثبت صحة التفسير ده..
> فأي نوع من الادلة غير كل اللي جبته ده هو اللي ممكن تقبله وميبقاش شغل مؤمنين؟


 *[FONT=&quot]بص أنت بتناقش (نص) ذكر حرفياً لفظة ( خالق )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى تقولى هذه تعنى ( يأمر وينظم ) ... دى جبتها منين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآزم يبقى فيه نص تانى بيقول كدة صراحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد رأى أو تأويل لحاجة المفسر لم يحضرها !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأنت تقول زى ما أنت عايز – رؤيتك – أهلا وسهلا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنها تصبح مجرد رؤية بلا دليل نصى يدعمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خالق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يعنى خالق ...أنتهينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من حقك تشوفها زى ما أنت عايز ....بس ماتقوليش أدلة من النص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]بص أنت بتناقش (نص) ذكر حرفياً لفظة ( خالق )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى تقولى هذه تعنى ( يأمر وينظم ) ... دى جبتها منين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآزم يبقى فيه نص تانى بيقول كدة صراحة *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش مجرد رأى أو تأويل لحاجة المفسر لم يحضرها !!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


ماشي، تعالي نشوف ده تأويل ولا ده النص نفسه بيقول كده:
النص ده: (*ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*.. أف 2: 15) هل معناه يخلق بمعني يوجد ولا يخلق بمعني يُعيد تشكيل؟
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> ماشي، تعالي نشوف ده تأويل ولا ده النص نفسه بيقول كده:
> النص ده: (*ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*.. أف 2: 15) هل معناه يخلق بمعني يوجد ولا يخلق بمعني يُعيد تشكيل؟


 *[FONT=&quot]من الممكن لكلمة الخلق أن تعنى أعادة تشكيل أو أعادة تكوين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن تتوقف على صياغة الموضوع نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا بصورة عامة ما بفهمش " الرسول بولس "  بيقول أية أصلاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن اللى بيتكلم فيه الرسول خلاف النص اللى أحنا بنتكلم فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أتحدث بصيغة الماضى ( خالق ) 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]غير لما أقول ( ليخلق )[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *[FONT=&quot]لما أتحدث بصيغة الماضى ( خالق )
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]غير لما أقول ( ليخلق )*​





> ​[/FONT]


قلت خالق بالماضي، ا ليخلق في المستقبل، الفعل واحد، ولازم ناخده حرفياً بمعني الخلق من العدم، إحنا هنأول النص علشان نخرج منه كلام -مش مؤمنين- ويبقي علي مزاجنا ولا إيه؟! [/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> قلت خالق بالماضي، ا ليخلق في المستقبل،* الفعل واحد*، ولازم ناخده حرفياً بمعني الخلق من العدم، إحنا هنأول النص علشان نخرج منه كلام -مش مؤمنين- ويبقي علي مزاجنا ولا إيه؟!


*ماشى
حط لى النصين جنب بعض كدة بعد أذنك
لنرى وجه الأرتباط 
ممكن ؟
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *ماشى
> حط لى النصين جنب بعض كدة بعد أذنك
> لنرى وجه الأرتباط
> ممكن ؟*


إرتباط إيه! هنا بيقول انا خالق الشر، وفي النص التاني بيقول يخلق من الاتنين جسد واحد. 
فعل الخلق هو هو، إشمعنا هنا فسرتها بمعني يوجد، وفي النص التاني مش عايز تفسرها!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أشعياء يتحدث  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]1[Q-BIBLE][FONT="][SIZE=4]. هَكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لِمَسِيحِهِ لِكُورَشَ[/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]

[CENTER][B][FONT="]أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلَهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي.​*​*​
[FONT="]6. لِيَعْلَمُوا مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]

[CENTER][B][FONT="]7. مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ.​*​*​
[FONT="]8. اُقْطُرِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَلْيُنْزِلِ الْجَوُّ بِرّاً. لِتَنْفَتِحِ الأَرْضُ فَيُثْمِرَ الْخَلاَصُ وَلْتُنْبِتْ بِرّاً مَعاً. أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ خَلَقْتُهُ.[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[/Q-BIBLE]
[/FONT][/B][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][B][COLOR=blue][FONT=&quot]الرسول بولس يتحدث [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
[/CENTER]
[/CENTER]
[Q-BIBLE][CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]14. لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَلاَمُنَا، الَّذِي جَعَلَ الِاثْنَيْنِ وَاحِداً، وَنَقَضَ حَائِطَ السِّيَاجِ الْمُتَوَسِّطَ[/FONT]​
[FONT="]15. أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، [COLOR=red]لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الِاثْنَيْنِ[/COLOR] فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً،[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]

[CENTER][B][FONT="]16. وَيُصَالِحَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ.[/FONT]​
[FONT="]17. فَجَاءَ وَبَشَّرَكُمْ بِسَلاَمٍ، أَنْتُمُ الْبَعِيدِينَ وَالْقَرِيبِينَ.[/FONT]​[/Q-BIBLE][FONT=&quot]بالله عليك ...ماعلاقة هذا بذاك ؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]​*​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

تاني:
إرتباط إيه! هنا بيقول انا خالق الشر، وفي النص التاني بيقول يخلق من الاتنين جسد واحد. 
فعل الخلق هو هو، إشمعنا هنا فسرتها بمعني يوجد، وفي النص التاني مش عايز تفسرها!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> إرتباط إيه! هنا بيقول* انا خالق الشر*، وفي النص التاني بيقول يخلق من الاتنين جسد واحد.
> فعل الخلق هو هو، إشمعنا هنا فسرتها بمعني يوجد، وفي النص التاني مش عايز تفسرها!


*الصياغة يا أمجد 
صياغة النص عايز يقول أية
ودة عايز يقول أية
دة بيتحدث لمين
والتانى بيتحدث لمين 

لما آجى أقول ( رُفعت الجلسة )
رُفعت للمداولة ؟ للأستراحة ؟
رُفعت بمعنى أنتهت !!!
*​ *هى هى رُفعت ....بس رُفعت لأية ؟؟؟*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *هى هى رُفعت ....بس رُفعت لأية ؟؟؟*


وهي هي خلق :closedeye


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> وهي هي خلق :closedeye


 *[FONT=&quot]هل خالق الشر = *​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا لله أعيد وأنظم الشر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا الله أعيد ترتيب الشر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا الله أعيد تشكيل الشر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

*هل: يخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*؟
اعيد تنظيم الاثنين
اعيد تشكيل الاتنين
اخرج الاتنين من العدم
؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> *هل: يخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*؟
> اعيد تنظيم الاثنين
> اعيد تشكيل الاتنين
> اخرج الاتنين من العدم
> ؟


*لأ بسأل عن ( الشر ) 
خالق الشر 
ماذا تعنى فى ضوء تعريفك ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

وانا بسأل عن خالق الاتنين معناها ايه في تعريفك انت؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> وانا بسأل عن خالق الاتنين معناها ايه في تعريفك انت؟


*كلامنا كله وموضوعنا الأصلى 
عن ( الشر ) مش على أتنين 
خالق الشر ماذا تعنى فى ضوء تعريفك
التجديد - التنظيم - الترتيب - خروجه من عدم ؟
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *كلامنا كله وموضوعنا الأصلى
> عن ( الشر ) مش على أتنين
> خالق الشر ماذا تعنى فى ضوء تعريفك
> التجديد - التنظيم - الترتيب - خروجه من عدم ؟*


ما هو انا وضحتلك تعريفي من الواقع وبالمنطق وده اتفقنا عليه احنا الاتنين ، واخيراً من فهم الكنيسة الاولي للنص ومن النص نفسه، فاعترضت انت ع النص، فانا بناقش دلوقتي اعتراضك علي ان النص احنا أولناه، فجبتلك مثال لنفس الكلمه ونفس الفعل، وبقولك فسرهولي ونشوف احنا أولناه فعلاً ولا النص ممكن يحمل المعني ده؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> ما هو انا وضحتلك تعريفي من الواقع وبالمنطق وده اتفقنا عليه احنا الاتنين ، واخيراً من فهم الكنيسة الاولي للنص ومن النص نفسه، فاعترضت انت ع النص، فانا بناقش دلوقتي اعتراضك علي ان النص احنا أولناه، فجبتلك مثال لنفس الكلمه ونفس الفعل، وبقولك فسرهولي ونشوف احنا قولناه فعلاً ولا النص ممكن يحمل المعني ده؟


*اللى أتفقنا عليه كان الضمير الأنسانى
وأنا كررت لك انى معترض على تأويل النص
لأنه لايمت للمعنيين بأى صِلة
لازلت مصراً على أن تعطينى  تعريف لنص
( خالق الشر )
على ضوء أقوال القديس التى تتبناها 
هل خالق الشر ...تعنى 
**التجديد - التنظيم - الترتيب - خروجه من عدم ؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *اللى أتفقنا عليه كان الضمير الأنسانى
> وأنا كررت لك انى معترض على تأويل النص
> لأنه لايمت للمعنيين بأى صِلة
> لازلت مصراً على أن تعطينى  تعريف لنص
> ...


عبود، ركز، انا رديت عليك، ومش من اقول قديس تبنيتها ولا حاجه متخلينيش اشك انك مقرأتش اصلاً الموضوع! 
بغض النظر..
ردك علي سؤالي ده هيتبني عليه ردي علي سؤالك:
*هل: يخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً*؟
اعيد تنظيم الاثنين
اعيد تشكيل الاتنين
اخرج الاتنين من العدم
؟
انا مستغرب انت ليه عمال تتهرب من الرد علي السؤال ده!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> انا مستغرب انت ليه عمال تتهرب من الرد علي السؤال ده!


*أنا مش باتهرب ...هو مش سؤالى أصلاً
وأنا قريت الموضوع 
أنتم اللى نازلين أسئلة أسئلة
هو مين اللى بيسأل أصلاً ؟؟ أنا وألا أنتم ؟
متجاوبنى يا أمجد 
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

يا حبيبي انا جاوبتك في الموضوع نفسه والتعليقات، ولما جاوبتك انت قلت لي ده تأويل للنص، فبسألك طب ايه رأيك في نص تاني استخدم نفس اللفظ ونفس الفعل؟ الغريبة انك مش راضي ترد!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مارس 2015)

*مافيش أجابة 
أوكية 
سلام 
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 مارس 2015)

> *مافيش أجابة
> أوكية
> سلام *


انت معندكش اجابة لسؤالي! تمام.


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

للأسف عبود يتبع رأيه كأنه معيار، ثم يخالف رأيه المعيار ويسمي هذه المخالفة أنها معيار آخر، ثم يريد دمج المعيارين الذين وضعهما لنفسه، وعندما تبين له خطأهما يترك الرد! 

نفس اللفظ يقوم بتأويله ويعتقد أن هذا التأويل هو ما يقصده النص، ويرفض أن يتم تأويل نفس اللفظ ويسمي هذا، إعادة تعريف الله ...إلخ!!

المعطيات الخاطئة والأسلوب الخاطيء حتماً سينتج عنهما فهماً خاطئاً.


عندما أوضحت له خطأه فيما إدعاه تعريفا للشر، إدعى أني لم أبين له خطأه فيه.
وعندما وضعت له تعريف لماهية الشر، تجاهله وطالب بأن أضعه!
وعندما سألته سؤالا مباشراً تجاهله ثم راح يكمل الموضوع!

في النهاية، عبود يبدأ من نقطة ليمر بها ولينتهي إليها.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *عندما أوضحت له خطأه* *فيما إدعاه* تعريفا للشر، إدعى أني لم أبين له خطأه فيه.
> *وعندما وضعت له تعريف لماهية الشر*، تجاهله وطالب بأن أضعه!
> وعندما سألته سؤالا مباشراً تجاهله ثم راح يكمل الموضوع!
> 
> في النهاية، عبود يبدأ من نقطة ليمر بها ولينتهي إليها.


 *[FONT=&quot]عزيزى ...عندما تقول خطأى يبقى أنت عندك نص صريح وواضح تمام الوضوح*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول بخطأى ...ولكنك أنت نفسك وضعت رأيك وليس رأى كتابى !!!*​​


> *يعني من وجهة نظري،* أن طالما وُجد كائن آخر غير الله (مخلوق) فهو فيه نسبة من ضد ما في الله، وهذا الذي أفهم به عبارة "الله خالق الشر"​ *احاول أطرح رأيي الشخصي* بشكل بسيط وبكلمات بسيطة​


 *[FONT=&quot]رأيك الشخصى على عينى وراسى من فوق وأحترمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه ليس طلبى ولم يكن ...فمعنى ان تضع وجهة نظرك ورأيك الشخصى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تحاول تمريره على أساس أنه لايأتيه الباطل من خلفه أو من أمامه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنه بخلاف هذا لايستقيم رأى الى جوار رأيك[/FONT]*​ *لا ياعزيزى - يبقى مجرد رأى يحتمل صواب وخطأ
لكن تقولى أوضحت له خطأه ...وحطيت رأييى ووجهة نظرى !!!!!!!
أسمح لى يعنى ...*
*[FONT=&quot]
ثم لماذا من الأساس ( تحاشيت ) ولم ( أتجاهل ) الرد عليك ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سأجيبك حالاً[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]عزيزى بداياتى فى الموضوع واضحة تمام الوضوح ...ولازلت متمسكاً  بها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]من البداية أنا رافض التأويل وربط كلمة يخلق الواردة فى نص الرسول بولس *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بلفظة خالق الشر وكأنهما يؤديان الى معنى واحد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وافقت أمجد فى عدة نقاط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية – وبعد الأتفاق فى النقاط تفرعت فى الموضوع –
 عدت الى موضوعى الأساسى وطرحت سؤالى وهو الأهم فى الموضوع دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذ بكم تردون السؤال بسؤال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو أسلوب قديم معروف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ( تحاشيت ) الرد عليك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنظر عزيزى مولكا ماذا قلت أنت !!!![/FONT]*​ 


Molka Molkan قال:


> *لأ،* ماقالش "*خلقت الظلمة*"!!
> واضح أنك بتتعمد الكتابة بأسلوب ما لسبب ما..


 *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنت مش بتنفى النص وبس .... لأ دة أنت بتتهمنى بتعمد الكتابة بأسلوب ما  !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب دة فيه نص واضح وصريح وش يقول

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب يعنى أقولك أية ؟؟؟ - عايزينى أتجاهل نص ( أنت ماشرحتوش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنجر خلفك فى أسئلة ملتوية متفرعة [FONT=&quot]تشوش أكثر مما تشرح ؟
[/FONT] 

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا بقى اللى أعيد طرح السؤال عليك وأنتظر أجابة مباشرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون الولوج فى متاهات ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال مرة أخرى وأخيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( خالق الشر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى تعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التجديد - التنظيم - الترتيب - خروجه من عدم ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم لها معنى آخر قصده الكتاب ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

*للتذكير فقط ...
:download::download::download:
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ .... ما هو أنا أصلاً مُعترض على الكلام دة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك دخلت !!!*​​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]..............
> *[FONT=&quot]ولايمنع أبداً أنى أستفدت جداً من الحوار معاك [/FONT]*
> ​*[FONT=&quot]أشكرك ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الى اللقاء فى مواضيع أخرى
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot] :flowers::flowers::flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*يعنى الموضوع بالنسبة لى كان أنتهى 
بتفهم وجهة نظر الأخ طارح الموضوع
وفى نفس الوقت لم أقتنع ( وهذا شئ يخصنى أنا )
*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

> عزيزى ...عندما تقول خطأى يبقى أنت عندك نص صريح وواضح تمام الوضوح
> يقول بخطأى ...ولكنك أنت نفسك وضعت رأيك وليس رأى كتابى !!!



ما هو أنا وضحت خطأك في الإستشهاد بالنص الكتابي أصلاً..

ممكن أستشهد بنصوص وندور حولها، بس انا مش ببدأ مواضيع زي دي بالأسلوب ده.



> ولكنه ليس طلبى ولم يكن ...فمعنى ان تضع وجهة نظرك ورأيك الشخصى
> ثم تحاول تمريره على أساس أنه لايأتيه الباطل من خلفه أو من أمامه
> وأنه بخلاف هذا لايستقيم رأى الى جوار رأيك


فعلا، انا قلت أني رأيي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه أو من خلفه، وقلت أني رأيي معصوم، ورأيي رأي إلهي...
أكيد أنا قلت كدا طبعاً 



> لا ياعزيزى - يبقى مجرد رأى يحتمل صواب وخطأ


أكيد طبعا! هو انا قلت أن رأيي صحيح؟! امال بنتناقش ليه أصلا؟!

لكن دورك أنت أنك توريني الخطأ مش ماتردش عليه وتقول بعدها "فين الرد؟"!



> لكن تقولى أوضحت له خطأه ...وحطيت رأييى ووجهة نظرى !!!!!!!



ثواني، أوضحت خطأك مالهاش علاقة بأني وضعت رأيي!

أوضحت خطأك، هذا ليس رأي!

وضعت رايي في الموضوع، هذا هو الرأي!


> من البداية أنا رافض التأويل وربط كلمة يخلق الواردة فى نص الرسول بولس
> بلفظة خالق الشر وكأنهما يؤديان الى معنى واحد ...


ده في حد ذاته تأويل..
انك تفترض أن ذات اللفظة هنا لها دلالة غير الدلالة الأخرى فانت قد أولتها..



> أذ بكم تردون السؤال بسؤال
> وهو أسلوب قديم معروف
> لماذا ( تحاشيت ) الرد عليك ؟
> أنظر عزيزى مولكا ماذا قلت أنت !!!!


اللي هو أية السؤال؟

إنت بتتناقش في موضوع عن الشر، فأنا بقول لك: لازم في الأول نعرف ماهية الشر عشان نتناقش حوله، عشان نشوف ربنا خلقه معناها اية!



> يعنى أنت مش بتنفى النص وبس .... لأ دة أنت بتتهمنى بتعمد الكتابة بأسلوب ما !!!


أيوة، النص لم يقل هذا! انت اللي قلت!

انا مش بتهمك بحاجة، لكن انا بقول أني عندي احساس انك بتكتب بأسلوب ما لهدف ما! ودا واضح لحد دلوقتي..


الغريب بقى أنك ماردتش على أي كلمة من كلامي واقتبست بس الجملة دي 



> طيب دة فيه نص واضح وصريح وش يقول
> 
> مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ


إرجع شوف أنا قلت على أية تحديدا:


> لأ، ماقالش "خلقت الظلمة"!!





> طيب يعنى أقولك أية ؟؟؟ - عايزينى أتجاهل نص ( أنت ماشرحتوش )



بص هنا لك خطأين:
1. أنك بتفترض أن دا نص بعيد عن النص محل المناقشة، ودا خطأ، لأن المبدأ الفكري فيهما واحد. خالق الظلمة، خالق الشر..
2. أن كلامنا هايفهمك يعني أية "خالق الظلمة" و "خالق الشر".. إلخ، فكلامنا هايوضح لك المفهوم اللي أنت اساسا بتدور عليه، لكن لو بتبحث عن نص وفقط، فالنص قدامك، إقرأه، ماتتناقش فيه! يعني انت داخل الموضوع ليه أساسا؟ النص موجود، هل إحنا بناقش وجوده ولا معناه؟



> وأنجر خلفك فى أسئلة ملتوية متفرعة تشوش أكثر مما تشرح ؟


مافيش اسئلة ملتوية ولا حاجة، انت بس اللي مش فاهم أنها اول حل لمشكلتك..



> ( خالق الشر )
> هل هى تعنى



يعني دلوقتي بتسأل عن "تعني"؟؟؟ 

امال احنا بنتكلم في أية أصلاً؟

دلوقتي أنا جاي بقول لك: ما معنى أن الله خالق النبوبتىبمبتىينبتنينة؟

فالمفروض نكون عارفين أصلا أية هو الـ "نبوبتىبمبتىينبتنينة" ولما نعرفه، نبدأ في شرح معنى أن الله خلقه، لكن انت بتتجاهل الأساس وتبني على قش، مش عارف يعني أية شر اساسا وبتقول أنك عايز تعرف ان الله خلقه.. وعلى الرغم من أن امجد جاوبك، لكن زي ما قلت انت مش هاتفهم إجابته إلا لما تعرف يعني اية "شر" أساسا..

الملخص: أنت عايز تعرف يعني أية الله خلق حاجة انت نفسك مش فاهم هي أية الحاجة أصلا..




> أم لها معنى آخر قصده الكتاب ؟



لها معنى آخر قصده الكاتب، ما هو هذا المعنى؟
ما هو أصلا معنى الشر لأشرح لك ما هو هذا المعنى؟


إثبت العرش ثم إنقش!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

*لا حول ولا قوة الآ بالله ....
أين الأجابة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
**طرحت سؤال ...أين أجابته 
مرة أخرى ... 
ما هو معنى ( خالق الشر ) الواردة فى أشعياء
تفضل وتنازل وتكرم وأشرح ( بما فيه معنى الشر المثصود )
لو لم تستطع
قول ماعرفش
لا هو عيب ولا هو أية ؟؟؟
ولا هو حرام 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

> أين الأجابة ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


أنا أستفهم منك عن هذا الشيء الموجود في النص الذي تطلب معناه!
كما قلت لك: إثبت العرش ثم إنقش...



> ما هو معنى ( خالق الشر ) الواردة فى أشعياء


لما نعرف يعني أية "شر" نبقى ندور في معنى "خالق الشر"..



> تفضل وتنازل وتكرم وأشرح ( بما فيه معنى الشر المثصود )


شرحت معنى الشر (بحسب رأيي) وشرحت أيضاً في نفس البوست معنى "خالق الشر"!
هل لم تقرأ ما كتبته؟

مش عيب، لكن العيب أني أكون أعرف وأقول معرفش..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> شرحت معنى الشر (*بحسب رأيي*) *وشرحت أيضاً في نفس البوست معنى "خالق الشر"!
> هل لم تقرأ ما كتبته؟*
> ..


 *[FONT=&quot]يا مولكا قلت لك رأيك فى الشر...على عينى وراسى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه مايلزمنيش ...ولا هو رأيى سليم من الأساس ...ارتحت كدة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبك من رأييى ورأيك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى يلزمنى شرح من الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]معلش علشان خاطر أخوك الغلبان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضعه مرة أخرى شرح مباااااااااااااااااااااااشرررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز أعرف معنى الآية 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2015)

create evil—not moral evil (Jas 1:13), but in contrast to "peace" in the parallel clause, war, disaster

كلمتين ورد غطاهم معنى النص فى اشعياء لخالق الشر هو عكس نقيضه المذكور قبله السلام
هو يقصد ان هدوء العالم وسلامه بيد الرب وتاديب الرب للامم بالحروب والكوارث ايضا فى ايد الرب 
فكل ما هو سلام ونقيضه بيده ولا يقصد شر اخلاقى او فساد بل يقصد سلام الامم او تاديبها بالكوارث او السبى او الحروب


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2015)

لأَجْلِ عَبْدِي يَعْقُوبَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخْتَارِي دَعَوْتُكَ بِاسْمِكَ. لَقَّبْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُنِي.5. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ. لاَ إِلَهَ سِوَايَ. نَطَّقْتُكَ وَأَنْتَ لَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي.6. لِيَعْلَمُوا مِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا أَنْ لَيْسَ غَيْرِي. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.7. مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ.COLOR="Black"]

تاريخ النص كان رد على ثنائية وثنية مفادها بوجود ثنائيات من الالهه احدهما مصور للظلمة والشر والاخر للنور والسلام فكانت كلمات اشعياء عبارة عن نفى للثنائية وان انا الرب بيدى كل شئ ولا غيرى[/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> create evil—not moral evil (Jas 1:13), but in contrast to "peace" in the parallel clause, war, disaster
> 
> كلمتين ورد غطاهم معنى النص فى اشعياء لخالق الشر هو عكس نقيضه المذكور قبله السلام
> هو يقصد ان هدوء العالم وسلامه بيد الرب* وتاديب الرب للامم* بالحروب والكوارث ايضا فى ايد الرب
> فكل ما هو سلام ونقيضه بيده ولا يقصد شر اخلاقى او فساد بل يقصد *سلام الامم او تاديبها *بالكوارث او السبى او الحروب


 *[FONT=&quot]ياستااااااااااااااااااااار ....اخيراً ..!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]متحرمش منك يا دكتور ..[/FONT]*​:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]شكراً جزيلاً ....[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2015)

Isaiah refers also to the Oriental belief in two coexistent, eternal principles, ever struggling with each other, light or good, and darkness or evil, Oromasden and Ahrimanen. God, here, in
 opposition, asserts His sovereignty over both [Vitringa].


للاستزادة برضة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> ( خالق الشر )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هى تعنى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التجديد - التنظيم - الترتيب - خروجه من عدم ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أم لها معنى آخر قصده الكتاب ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


*لآ يا عبود ....تعنى أن الله هو ( مؤدب ) الأمم 
والت ىتكو نفى عينى الشعوب (شر)
وفى فعلة الرب عبارة عن (تأديب)
أنا كدة صح يا دكتور ؟

*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

*معلش حدث خطأ فى الكتابة 
الشر هنا تكون فى عينى الشعوب (شراً)
ولكنه من الرب ( تأديب )
أن اصح كدة ؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2015)

بص ثقافة الشرق القديم ان الاله بيعاقب الامم بالامم ومن الغلط فصل ثقافة العبرانين عنهم ، بمعنى اننا بنقرا ان الله كان بيدين شر شعوب وثنية على ايد اسرائيل وفى اوقات تانية يجعل الشعوب الاخرى تدين اسرائيل على فسادها 

هو مش بيلعب بالشعوب بس المقصود رفع حمايته عن شعب او يسمح لاعدائهم يفتكوا بيهم

بما انه قادر يمنع ويصنع سلام ولكنه اراد دينونة فسمح بالحرب فكلا الحالتين واقعين تحت سيطرته وسيادته

الوثنين ايام اشعياء كانوا بيروا ان الخير من اله والتاديب والكوارث والحرب والهزيمة من اله اخر بسبب صراعات بين الالهه

فهو نفى الثنائية وجعل كل شئ تحت سيادته 

دا النص حسب ثقافة بيئته وتاريخه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> الوثنين ايام اشعياء كانوا بيروا ان الخير من اله والتاديب والكوارث والحرب والهزيمة من اله اخر بسبب صراعات بين الالهه
> فهو نفى الثنائية وجعل كل شئ تحت سيادته
> دا النص حسب ثقافة بيئته وتاريخه


 *[FONT=&quot]أنا فاهم حدوتة الثنائية الوثنية والتأديب ...أستوعبتها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]سؤالى هنا أن ( خالق الشر ) فى النص دة لنفى الوثنية (ألهين)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى ذات الوقت تعنى ( تأديب ) من الله 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هو بالنسبة للشعوب دى (شر)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صح كدة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2015)

اى نعم ، ملهاش علاقة بشر النفس ولا الاخلاق ولا الكلام دا كله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> اى نعم ، ملهاش علاقة بشر النفس ولا الاخلاق ولا الكلام دا كله


 *[FONT=&quot]شكرا جزيلا ...لى عودة فى حتة نونو بعدين*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن قبل العودة حابب أسمع رأى مولكا ورأى أمجد فى شرحك دة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تكرموا علىّ[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

> يا مولكا قلت لك رأيك فى الشر...على عينى وراسى
> لكنه مايلزمنيش ...ولا هو رأيى سليم من الأساس ...ارتحت كدة ؟



طيب أنت مازلت بتتكلم في حاجة خارج الموضوع، ماحدش قال أن رأيي ملزم لأحد! فإنت بترد على أية؟

مش فاهم الجملة الثانية، لو بتقول أن رأيي مش سليم، جميل، إثبت.




> اللى يلزمنى شرح من الكتاب المقدس


لأية؟ لـ"خالق الشر"، طيب مش لما نعرف "الشر" عشان نشوف معنى "خالق الشر"؟
ولا أنت عايز تعرف يعني اية "خالق" حاجة انت ماتعرفهاش أساسا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

> لكن قبل العودة حابب أسمع رأى مولكا ورأى أمجد فى شرحك دة



تفتكر إحنا بنتكلم كل دا على إعتبار أن النص خاص بالموقف ده ولا بالمعنى الفلسفي للشر؟!
امال انا لية مارضيتش أتكلم بنصوص؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الخلاصة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول القديس أغسطينوس أن كلمة خالق الشر (تعنى) تنظيم الحدث الذى يُعتبر شر وتغييره (!!!!)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى آخر تعنى سلطة الله فى التدخل والسيطرة ...وتغييرها الى خير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويستشهد ( أستدلالا على كلامه ) بنص ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً..[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) نص الرسول بولس أف 2 : 15 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعترضت أنا على الربط بين المعنيين ( النصين ) هنا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نص أشعياء ونص بولس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد بهما أى أرتباط ..لا فى المعنى ولا فى المناسبة أو الصياغة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعترض أمجد قائلاً :[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot]






			قلت خالق بالماضي،  ليخلق في المستقبل، الفعل واحد، ولازم ناخده حرفياً بمعني الخلق من العدم، إحنا هنأول النص علشان نخرج منه كلام -مش مؤمنين- ويبقي علي مزاجنا ولا إيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ومن بداية المشاركة رقم 58 حتى الآن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا اطلب ما هو وجه الأرتباط بين المعنيين بين (خالق) و (يخلق)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكررت السؤال ما هو معنى ( خالق الشر ) حوالى ستة مرات ...لم أحصل على أجابة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى أن وضع ( دكتور يوحنا) مشاركته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتضح أن لفظة ( خالق الشر ) الواردة فى نص أشعياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعيدة تماما – معنى ولفظ وصياغة ومناسبة - عن لفظة ( يخلق ) الواردة فى أفسس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تماما كما قلت انا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنه لا وجه أرتباط لا فى المعنى ولا فى الصياغة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً ... ثم تنتهى آخر مشاركة بـــ[/FONT]*​ ​


Molka Molkan قال:


> تفتكر إحنا بنتكلم كل دا على إعتبار أن النص خاص بالموقف ده ولا *بالمعنى الفلسفي للشر؟!*
> *امال انا لية مارضيتش أتكلم بنصوص؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أدخل قسم الشبهات كى ندردش حول رأيك الفلسفى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأننى أعنى وأعى تماماً ماذا أقول ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولهذه الأسباب دخلت وقلت أنكم تُعيدون صياغة الله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تريد جرجتى الى مناقشة رأيك و (أثبات أنه خطأ ) (!!!!!!!!) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كررت أكثر من مرة أننى أريد المعنى مسيحياً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعادة صياغة الله هو ( نفسه ) ماشبهته أنت الآن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( بالمعنى الفلسفي للشر ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكثر من مرة وأنا أناشدك أن تضع لى معنى النص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تفعل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...تُرى هل ستفعلها الآن ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشك ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

> يقول القديس أغسطينوس أن كلمة خالق الشر (تعنى) تنظيم الحدث الذى يُعتبر شر وتغييره (!!!!)
> بمعنى آخر تعنى سلطة الله فى التدخل والسيطرة ...وتغييرها الى خير



الآن وفي المشاركة 96 في الموضوع إضطررتَ أن تعود لأصل الموضوع مرة أخرى وتتحدث عن القديس أغسطينوس، وهو الذي قلت عنه وعن غيره في أول مشاركة لك:


> مما يُعجبنى فى المؤمنين هو أعادة صياغة الله ..أو بمعنى أدق
> أعادة صياغة ما قاله و ( ما لم يقله أيضاَ ) *مع الأستعانة بأقوال*
> ن*اس ماتت من مئات السنين ... وكأنه كُتِبَ علينا*
> *أن نتدارس " فقه الأموات " ونتعاطى " تفاسير الراحلين "*



فأنظر من أين بدأت وإنظر إلى أين وصلت، وهذا ما لخصته عنك أنا:



> في النهاية، عبود يبدأ من نقطة ليمر بها ولينتهي إليها.


فها أنت قد بدأت من نقطة وإنتهيت إليها مجبراً 



> ويستشهد ( أستدلالا على كلامه ) بنص ( ليخلق من الإثنين إنساناً جديداً..) نص الرسول بولس أف 2 : 15



ده مش القديس أغسطينوس يا عبود، دا القديس باسليوس 



> أعترضت أنا على الربط بين المعنيين ( النصين ) هنا
> نص أشعياء ونص بولس
> لا يوجد بهما أى أرتباط ..لا فى المعنى ولا فى المناسبة أو الصياغة


كيف لا يوجد وكل منهما يوجد فيه لفظ "خلق"؟  هل عدت بظهرك لتدهس ما إدعيته مخطئاً حين قلت:



> مما يُعجبنى فى المؤمنين هو أعادة صياغة الله ..*أو بمعنى أدق
> أعادة صياغة ما قاله و ( ما لم يقله أيضاَ )*



فهل ستعيد صياغة ما قاله الله في النصين (كلمة "خلق") لتجعل هذه بمعنى والأخرى بمعنى؟ لا تنهى عن فعل وتأتي بمثله عزيزي.

فإن كنت تدعي علينا هذا مخطئاً -كما أثبتنا- فهل لا تكتفي بهذا الإدعاء بل تعتنقه أنت؟

تقوم بتأويل "خلق" ولا ترضى بتأويل "خلق" في ذات الموضوع؟ 



> وأنا اطلب ما هو وجه الأرتباط بين المعنيين بين (خالق) و (يخلق)


إستخرج معنى لأي لفظ منهما وستجده في الثانية، طالما تقول:


> أو بمعنى أدق
> أعادة صياغة ما قاله و ( ما لم يقله أيضاَ )


فها أنت تسقط فيما إدعيته علينا مخطئاً، وهو إعادة صياغة ما قاله الله..
فما هو ميعارك؟ أخبرني لكي أظهر خطأك في كليهما، هل تقوم بالتأويل أم لا؟



> وكررت السؤال ما هو معنى ( خالق الشر ) حوالى ستة مرات ...لم أحصل على أجابة


بل حصلت في جميعها على بيان لخطأك في أن تنقش العرش قبل أن تثبته..

فإن كنت تجهل معنى "الشر" فكيف تريد معرفة معنى خلقته؟
أليس هذا أبدى أن تعرفه؟ وطرحت عليك أسئلة وتهربت منها جميعاً لأنه لا إجابة لديك عليها..



> لم أدخل قسم الشبهات كى ندردش حول رأيك الفلسفى


ربما لا تفهم معنى "المعنى الفلسفي"، حتى أنك حوّرت الكلمة إلى "رأيك الفلسفي" فأنت لا تفرق بين "المعنى" وبين "الرأي".. لا يمكن أن تصل للمرحلة الإعدادية وأنت لا تستطيع الدخول في الإبتدائية في هذا الموضوع... كما قلت لك، ثبت العرش ثم أنقش..



> ولهذه الأسباب دخلت وقلت أنكم تُعيدون صياغة الله


وجميعاً أثبتنا خطأك، حتى دكتور يوحنا..



> ثم تريد جرجتى الى مناقشة رأيك و (أثبات أنه خطأ ) (!!!!!!!!)


ألم تطلب أن نخطّيء رأيك إن كان خاطئاً ونعطيك المعنى الصحيح؟ هذا ما فعلناه ولم تستطع أن تجرحه فضلا عن نقده عن نقضه.. فإن كنت أضعف من هذا وذلك وذاك فلماذا تطلبه من البداية؟



> كررت أكثر من مرة أننى أريد المعنى مسيحياً


وهذا ما سيحدث بعدما نعرف معنى "الشر" الذي تريد معرفته في عبارة "خالق الشر"...



> أعادة صياغة الله هو ( نفسه ) ماشبهته أنت الآن ( بالمعنى الفلسفي للشر )



تساوي بين: (إعادة صياغة / معنى) و (الله / الشر)؟ رائع، حُفظ لك وعليك فهمك الممتاز 



> أكثر من مرة وأنا أناشدك أن تضع لى معنى النص


لكي أريك أنك لا تقرأ، أنظر لما كتبته أنا في المشاركة  #82  :



> شرحت معنى الشر (بحسب رأيي) *وشرحت أيضاً في نفس البوست معنى "خالق الشر"!*





> لم تفعل


كذبت عزيزي... إن كنت لم تقرأ ما كتبته فهذه مشكلتك.



> تُرى هل ستفعلها الآن ؟!


تأكد عزيزي، مولكا لا يرتكب خطأ منطقي ساذج كهذا الذي تقع فيه.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *كذبت عزيزي*... إن كنت لم تقرأ ما كتبته فهذه مشكلتك.


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا سى بتاع أنت *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ما بكذبش ....سبق قلتها وسكت لك وسبق شتمت وأنا أكتفيت بشكوتك للأدارة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]آدى البوست بتاعك اللى بتستشهد بيه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فين الأجابة  يا مُدلس يا فاشل  ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بتستعمى مين يا ولة ؟؟ بتستعمى القراء وألا بتستعمانى أنا يا ولة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ساقط عربى وفهمناها ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غبى ومابتفهمش ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلنا يعوض علينا ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا اللى أستاهل أنى نزلت لمستوى عيل زيك وأحترمت فاقد الأحترام من الأساس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين يا كاذب يافاشل أجابتك ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البوست أهوه يا أعمى ....فين أجابتك يا ولة ؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لهو أنت فاكرنى عيل مسلم ببربور هيسكت لك لما تقوله أنت كداب ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *دة أنا أمسح بيك الأرض 

[FONT=&quot]البوست أهوه ....ورينا اجابتك فين ؟





[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

إهدأ عزيزي عبود، أنا هاثبت لك بكل أدب أنك كذبت:

أنا في البوست 82 قلت أية؟
قلت:


> *شرحت* معنى الشر (بحسب رأيي) *وشرحت* أيضاً في نفس البوست معنى "خالق الشر"!
> هل لم تقرأ ما *كتبته*؟



الكلام ده في البوست 82، بقول لك فيه "شرحت" و"وشرحت" و"كتبته" وكل دا أسمه أفعال ماضية، طيب لما أقول لك في البوست 82 أني شرحت وشرحت وكتبته، يبقى أنا أقصد بوست سابق لـ 82، لأني بقول لك في 82 أني "شرحت"، صح كدا ولا مش فاهم دي كمان؟
الدليل: 





طيب فين أنا شرحت معنى "خالق الشر" اللي أنا أشرت أني شرحتها في بوست 82؟ 
الأجابة: ده تلاقيه في بوست 42 عزيزي، حتى شوف:





http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3694638&postcount=42

مش كدة وبس، دا انا في بوست رقم 76 قلت أني وضعت لك تعريف لماهية الشر، وأنت برضو تجاهلته..






ألخص لك عشان لو مافهمتش الكلام اللي فوق دا

أنا شرحت لك معنى خالق الشر في 42 وفي 76 أشرت لك أني وضعت لك تعريف لماهية الشر، وفي 82 قلت أني شرحت وكتبت معنى "خالق الشر"..

الخطأ اللي وقعت فيه أنت فين؟ وهو خطأ ساذج وغريب الصراحة، هو أنك إفتكرت أني لما أكتب لك في بوست 82 أني شرحت لك، يبقى معناها أني شرحت لك في بوست 82 نفسه 

منور عزيزي عبود. بس عايزك تتأكد من حاجة صغيرة، لما مولكا يقول أن واحد كذب، فتأكد أن الواحد ده كذب!


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2015)

دلوقتي انا أثبت أني محق في أنك كذبت..
عليك أنت تثبت بقى أني:






طبعا أنا هاسامحك في الإساءات اللي وجهتها لي لشخصي، لكني بطالبك بإثبات أوصافك لي بخصوص الحوار، زي اللي في الصورة اللي فوق دي بالأصفر.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 مارس 2015)

*

:close_tem


:big62:

حاجة تزعل





*​


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2015)

لية الحوار وصل لكدة
وعاوزين نرجع القسم الاسلامى ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟
مع احترامى للجميع
ارى ان مولكا اخطا فى حق عبووود اولا
وعبود غضب من لفظ كذاب ورد علية بصورة عصبية نوعا
لا يحق ان نتهم احد بالكذب وخصوصوا لوكان عضو هنا معروف من الجميع باللياقة  والادب
عزيزى مولكا
كان الافضل ان تقول ان عبود فهم خطا او جوابة  فى غير محلة
لكن الكذب كلمة غير مناسبة فى اى حوار وليس الحوار الدينى فقط
مولكا اخطا وعبود اخطا بالرد العصبى 
نرجو ان نتحمل بعضنا  اكثر من هذا


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2015)

> تأكد عزيزي، مولكا لا يرتكب خطأ منطقي ساذج كهذا الذي تقع فيه.


اهو الرد دة يا مشرفنا العزيز فى حد ذاتة غير منطقى فى حد ذاتة


----------



## Star Online (28 مارس 2015)

ياجدعان صلو ع النبي
انا الموضوع ده ابتدا يعصبني ويحزني من كتر منا شايف كمية الكلمات دي ( انا  انا انا انا انا انا- انت متعرفش-انت متدراش - جاوبني وانا اجاوبك الهم طايلني وطايلك...الخ

ااممممم اللي عاوز اقوله ان كل الهري دي بيهد اكتر م يبني ..وملمحتش الروح القدس!!!

بس كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مارس 2015)

Molka Molkan قال:


> منور عزيزي عبود. بس عايزك تتأكد من حاجة صغيرة، لما مولكا يقول أن واحد كذب، فتأكد أن الواحد ده كذب!


 *[FONT=&quot]ولما " عبود " يقول على واحد أنه غبى ....يبقى غبى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وغبائك *​*[FONT=&quot]يعرفه القاصى قبل الدانى ..ولا يحتاج الى أية أثباتات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بل يحتاج منى الى مجلدات ....وبالرغم من ذلك لن أوفى لغبائك حقه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تقدر تقول أنك ( مُسجّل غباء ) ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو ( غبى برخصة )[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سألت عن معنى ( خالق الشر ) فى أشعياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذ بك مُصراً على تعريف ماهية الشر ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما هو يا غبى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو شرحت الآية التى تتحدث الى الوثنيين عرفنا ( الشر ) اللى بتتحدث عنه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أطلب منك رأيك الشخصى فى الشر...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلبت منك شرح للشر الوااااارد فى نص أشعياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل كررت طلبى أكثر من مرة عايز أعرفها ( مسيحياً ) مش مولكياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من النص يا أبنى ...مش من دماغك ..مش من تأليفات حضرة جنابك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك كررت لك مرتين أن رأيك دة ( على عينى وراسى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنى مش عايز رأيك ...أنا عايز النص ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أعمل أية فى واحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مُرخص غباء ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسلوبك أقل ما يوصف به أنه أسلوب مرضى نفسيين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أنا طيلة الوقت أتحاشى الرد على تقيؤاتك فى الموضوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قّفِل بقى وكفاية على كدة ...وحاول تكون مُحترم شوية [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2015)

كدة الموضوع خرج عن اطارة تماما
 يا نرجع للموضوع يا نقفل الموضوع
وكفى المؤمنون شر القتال:thnk0001:


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2015)

> ولما " عبود " يقول على واحد أنه غبى ....يبقى غبى


عزيزي، لما مولكا قال عليك "كذبت" أثبت كلامه نصاً، لكن اللي أنت قلته ده أكون سعيد جدا لو قدرت تثبته.. 



> سألت عن معنى ( خالق الشر ) فى أشعياء
> اذ بك مُصراً على تعريف ماهية الشر ...!!!



طيب أنا شرحت لك خطأك أكثر من مرة بس الواضح أن أسلوبي انت مش فاهمه، فهاغيره عشانك، بص، أنت بتسأل عن أية؟ عن "خالق الشر"، بتقول خالق أية؟ الشر، بتقولوا مين يا ولاد؟ الشر،  كمان مرة: الشر، كمان مرة عشان عبود، الشر!

إزاي عايز تتكلم عن "خالق" حاجة أحنا مش عارفين هي أية أصلاً؟ 
أديك مثال بسيط: لو واحد قال لواحد تاني: إشرح لي معنى "خالق السيبيسبينبتيسنبت"، أية هايكون رد الواحد التاني؟
المنطق يقول أنه يشوف المجهولية في السؤال نفسه وهو: الذي سُئِل عنه، عشان يجاوبه على "الخالق" له، لكن إزاي عايزني أشرح لك "خالق #"؟مش لما نشوف الأول اية هي الـ #؟

أظن كدة بقت سهلة أنك تفهمها...



> طلبت منك شرح للشر الوااااارد فى نص أشعياء



أنت طلبت معنى "خالق الشر"، و"الشر" نفسه محتاجين نعرف معناه الأول، لما نتفق على معنى "الشر" نقدر نشرح "خالق الشر"...



> من النص يا أبنى ...مش من دماغك ..مش من تأليفات حضرة جنابك


يعني أنت عايز النص يقول لك: خلي بالك الشر دا اللي هو معناه كذا كذا كذا؟  ولا عايزه يقول: خد بالك أن معنى "خالق الشر" دي يا عبود كذا كذا كذا، في فووتنوت؟ 




> وأنى مش عايز رأيك ...أنا عايز النص ...


عايز نص يكون بيقول أية؟

طبعا ماتقلقش أنا مش ناسي أنك تحاشيت الكلام هنا عن إثبات أنك كذبت، كما أثبته لك..
وبرضو أنا مش ناسي أنك ماقدرتش ترد على طلبي ده:



> طبعا أنا هاسامحك في الإساءات اللي وجهتها لي لشخصي، لكني بطالبك بإثبات أوصافك لي بخصوص الحوار، زي اللي في الصورة اللي فوق دي بالأصفر.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3694905&postcount=100


وبرضو أنا مسامحك في اللي بتقوله في شخصي.... لكن في الموضوع، No Way..


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مايو 2015)

amgd beshara قال:


> الله قد خلق البشرية ولهم إرادة حرة (free choice)، والإرادة الحرة قد أوجدت الشر في العالم.
> إذاً، فالله أوجد إمكانية حدوث الشر بخلقه كائنات لها  حُرية الإرادة، لكن هذه الكائنات الحرة قد أوجدت هذا الشر فعلياً. فالله  خلق شئ جيد وهو قوة الإرادة الحرة، ولكن الكائنات الحرة أخرجت الشر  بإرادتها الحرة، فالشر تحت سلطان الله وليس خارجاً عن قدرته أو سيطرته،  وهذا هو معني النص أن الله يسمح بحدوث الشر ولا يُعززه ويُحدثه (بالرغم من  أن تلك ليست رغبته ولكن سماحه بحرية الإرادة يقتضي بسماحة لحدوث الشر  الناتج عنها) [2].
> 
> 
> [/B](2كو5: 17)[4].








REDEMPTION قال:


> .. الله لا يقبل بالشر .. من الممكن أن يسمح به من منطلق الحرية الكاملة التي أعطاها للجنس البشري .. واتعجب من أننا نتأمل في ألام الناس و نتساءل أين الله من هذه الألام .. و في نفس الوقت لا نسأل أين الله من خطايانا ! .. لماذا لا يمنعنا من ان نرتكب الخطايا! .. لماذا يسمح الله بالخطية ! .. الامر سيان .. فالذي يسمح بالخطية .. يسمح بالالم .. ولكن إن طلبناه تمتد يداه لتشفيان.
> 
> أحياناً يسمح الله بالشر كي يتجلى الخير .. ويظهر .. و يعلم الكل ان هناك خير .. وانه سينتصر .. و كما قيل في قصة منتشره كثيراً على الانترنت انه لولا الظلمة ما كنا عرفنا النور !.
> 
> ...












​[/COLOR]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 مايو 2015)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3402701&postcount=2


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 مايو 2015)

الله ليس مصدر الشر بل خلق ادم وحواء ليعيشا معه خالدين ولكن عصيانهما لوصية الله ادخلا الخطيئة والشر والموت عالمنا البشري وان ابليس الذي خدع حواء اولا كان ملاكا جميلا يتسط على ثلث الملائكة ولكن بغروره وبكبرياؤه وبرغبته ان يصبح مثل الله اوقعه وطرده الله من الجنة فاصبح يكره الله والمؤمنين بالمسيح يسوع واصبح في حرب روحية معهم لكي لا يخلصوا بل يهلكوا كما هو وملائكته هالكين والله يسمح لابليس ان ينزل بنا الشر مرة كتاديب لان الشخص يعيش بعيدا كل البعد عن الله لينبهه وليعيده اليه كعودة الابن الضال ومرة ليثبت لابليس ان الشخص الذي سيزل به الالام والضيقات لن ينهار او يتزعزع ايمانه بالله بل سيثبت للنهاية وسينهزم ابليس عندما يرى ايمان الشخص قويا بالله وهذا يثبت ان الله ليس مصدر الشرور ابدا انما ابليس هو مصدرها الحقيقي


----------

